# 1st Annual RTF Training Jamboree!



## road kill

OK, this has been discussed many times.
I have talked to the janitor and he approves.
Therefore, I will try my best to make this happen.

#1--We need some smart people that can plan events to help us.
#2--WE need a location that can accomadate probably a dozen or so dogs to start.
(hopefully more!)
#3--We need ideas on the format.

Here is what I have in mind.

Central location, southern IN/IL or St Louis area.
Saturday training, tailgate afterwards.
Pot luck eliminates any cost or catering.
Everybody brings something.

Sunday morning training.

Equipment;
I have 3 SoG's but I am sure there could be enough if a few join in..

I thought maybe we could do a typical club set up.
Maybe 3 or 4 marks various distances.
3 or 4 blinds various distances and complexity.

Some fun competitions like a 5 bird scramble, fastest retrieve etc.
Share your ideas on stuff to run.


*Every level of dog would be welcome!!!!*

If you could help, pm me please or post here.

WE are going to make something happen.
I am thinking mid-March to mid-April.

BTW--me, Elvis and the Redhead will bring CC cookies!!!

What do you think?
Thanks,


----------



## huntinman

Canadian Club cookies? You biker dudes are tough!


----------



## Tim Culligan

Sounds like a good time!!!


----------



## knash3

huntinman said:


> Canadian Club cookies? You biker dudes are tough!


No, they're Collar Conditioning cookies - shokingly good!


----------



## Pals

You can use my farm.


----------



## road kill

Pals said:


> You can use my farm.


You are awesome Nancy!

We will talk soon.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Pals said:


> You can use my farm.


That's awesome. 

Thank you Nancy!


----------



## Pals

I can be bribed--CC cookies. The fluffs and rats like peanut butter cookies--they however cannot be bribed. I've tried.


----------



## Andy Symons

Keep me in the loop on this.


----------



## road kill

Prospective dates;

April 6th & 7th
April 13th & 14th

Your preferences??


----------



## JustinS

is there a pet friendly hotel near your place Nancy or are you near peoria or Quincy? I would love to come and train with you all, I have a couple of wingers and electronics as well as some upland box launchers I am sure I can bring a bunch of live pigeons


----------



## BonMallari

road kill said:


> Prospective dates;
> 
> April 6th & 7th
> April 13th & 14th
> 
> Your preferences??


Not trying to be a party pooper, but you would be going up against 12-14 FT's in those two weeks, spread out throughout the country...but if this is a HT oriented type training scenario then never mind...

back to your regular programming


----------



## road kill

BonMallari said:


> Not trying to be a party pooper, but you would be going up against 12-14 FT's in those two weeks, spread out throughout the country...but if this is a HT oriented type training scenario then never mind...
> 
> back to your regular programming


OK Partay Poopaire......you will be missing a *BLUES* jam extroadanaire!!!!!

And Elvis' sideburns!!!!!

It's my understanding there may be a very good Guitar picker and a half azzed blues harp blower at the tailgate!!!


----------



## Pals

Either date works for me--the farm is 15 minutes south of Exit 129 on I-70. There is a Days Inn at the exit. Once we firm up I'll get you a map RK, with specifics.


----------



## JustinS

Awsome, I really hope we can set this up.


----------



## Tim Culligan

If open to anyone, I would be in! Sounds like a blast!!!


----------



## Zman1001

BonMallari said:


> Not trying to be a party pooper, but you would be going up against 12-14 FT's in those two weeks, spread out throughout the country...but if this is a HT oriented type training scenario then never mind...
> 
> back to your regular programming


Bon,

It looks like is is aimed for the FT people. There are 19 hunt tests those two weekends.....lol

I am pretty sure that no matter which weekend they schedule it, it will be in conflict with some type of event, or happenings. 

I am glad to see someone trying to organize something like this. I unfortunately will not be in the area anytime to be able to enjoy it. I look forward to seeing pictures after it occurs.


----------



## kona's mom

ugh want to go but yes there are tests those weekends!!!


----------



## luvalab

I could try 6-7.


----------



## Sharon Potter

Sounds like fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs

while there are several hunt tests both weekends, none of them are really close by:
6-7 -- Black Warrior Ret. Club Of Alabama, Greensboro, AL
Rhonda, Miller, 252 Forest Pkwy, Alabaster, AL 35007
(205) 685-1130, [email protected] 
6-7 -- Greater Houston Gold Ret Club, Anderson, TX
Elaine Donnell, PO Box 832, Missouri City, TX 77459
(281) 437-8197, [email protected]
6-7 -- Lake Charles Retriever Club, Jennings, LA
Richard Cisneros, PO Box 4938, Lake Charles, LA 70606
(337) 474-8042, [email protected]
6-7 -- Lassen Retriever Club, Anderson, CA
Helen Graves, 4074 Hwy 147, Lake Almanor, CA 96137
(530) 284-7554, [email protected]
6-7 -- Palmetto Retriever Club, Cheraw, SC
Jane Doolittle, 1130 Douglas St., Newberry, SC 29108-3559
(803) 321-0430, [email protected]
WEEK 15
13-14 -- Labrador Retriever Club of Southern California, Chino, CA
Denise Coler, 5 Via Latigo, Rancho Santa Margarita, CA 92688
(949) 295-1642, [email protected]
13-14 -- Rappahannock River Retriever Club, Remington, VA
Penny Woodward, 2043 South East Side Hwy, Elkton, VA 22827
(540) 414-4305, [email protected]
13-14 -- Rogue Valley Retriever Club, White City, OR
Mary Beth Lamb, PO Box 663, Ashland, OR 97520-0023
(541) 944-7880, [email protected]
13-14 -- South Mississippi Retriever Club, Sumrall, MS
Eddie Sullivan, 12 Airport Road, Columbia, MS 39429
(601) 441-2991, 
13-14 -- Treasure Valley Hunting Retriever Club, Payette, ID
Allyn Foster, 8 South Canyon Drive, Middleton, ID 83644
(208) 585-2436, [email protected]

There is, however, a big agility trial in IL April 5-6-7 which probably doesn't effect many other people.


----------



## road kill

Barb,
Does this mean you will be there????


----------



## MooseGooser

Man! You guys can come up with soma the stupidist reasons why Ya wont go and have some FUN!!

In My opinion,, Ya'll run to many HT anyways.. Ya'll teach yer dog bad babits from running them to often,, Ya dont hold up your end of the bargain with your sloppy standards.

You go their,, and wanna bitch about the Judges, bitch about the set=ups, bitch about how many fluffy dogs are slowin down the 7500 dog field,, and THEN you go into a mood if they dont give Ya that 3.00 dollaer ribbon,, or,,, you think you is King of the world if they give Ya that 3.00 dollar ribbon..

Fer kripes sake,, forfit 1 weekend to go have Fun!!

I would love to meet that right wing Kook Stan, I wanna Hug Miss Pals,, I wanna Hug Mr Bora!!

I wanna go!!

So quit with the excuses,, and layoff the buzy schedule a yours,, and lets get this done!!

Gooser


----------



## Scott Parker

I'm holding out for the RTF cruise


----------



## road kill

The Date is chosen;

*4/6&7/13*


----------



## Sharon Potter

Crap...that puts me out.  Pups due on the 30th, won't be old enough for me to leave with my house sitters (mom and dad).


----------



## road kill

Sharon Potter said:


> Crap...that puts me out.  Pups due on the 30th, won't be old enough for me to leave with my house sitters (mom and dad).


Easter puppies!!!!


----------



## Kevin M

You should make your own ribbons!


----------



## JustinS

okay we can figure out ribbons - i can make em outta duct tape


----------



## hotel4dogs

remember that big agility trial (990 runs per day) I mentioned....that weekend.....that's where we'll be.


----------



## lizard55033

me and the little lady love road trips. I'll have to see where my $$ is at for that time.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

MooseGooser said:


> Man! You guys can come up with soma the stupidist reasons why Ya wont go and have some FUN!!
> 
> In My opinion,, Ya'll run to many HT anyways.. Ya'll teach yer dog bad babits from running them to often,, Ya dont hold up your end of the bargain with your sloppy standards.
> 
> You go their,, and wanna bitch about the Judges, bitch about the set=ups, bitch about how many fluffy dogs are slowin down the 7500 dog field,, and THEN you go into a mood if they dont give Ya that 3.00 dollaer ribbon,, or,,, you think you is King of the world if they give Ya that 3.00 dollar ribbon..
> 
> Fer kripes sake,, forfit 1 weekend to go have Fun!!
> 
> I would love to meet that right wing Kook Stan, I wanna Hug Miss Pals,, I wanna Hug Mr Bora!!
> 
> I wanna go!!
> 
> So quit with the excuses,, and layoff the buzy schedule a yours,, and lets get this done!!
> 
> Gooser


Now this sounds like a lot of fun!!!!! Where is it located at? What town?? Do we bring our dogs?? for training?? Details???

Like Gooser says a chance to put a face to the names and meet some of you folks!!!! Would do my best to try and go!!!


----------



## road kill

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Now this sounds like a lot of fun!!!!! Where is it located at? What town?? Do we bring our dogs?? for training?? Details???
> 
> Like Gooser says a chance to put a face to the names and meet some of you folks!!!! Would do my best to try and go!!!


It is basically in central Illinois.

Near Decatur between Springfield and Champaign/Urbana


----------



## blinddogmaddie

This sounds like fun. I'll have to check my calender.


----------



## duk4me

I would come but then I would be busted for only owning cats.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

duk4me said:


> I would come but then I would be busted for only owning cats.


Tim you make me laugh. You going to have to get your own thread!
Decatur 7.5 hours from Watford ONT not bad!


----------



## Howard N

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Decatur 7.5 hours from Watford ONT not bad!


'Bout 6 days driving hard from Anchorage.


----------



## Jon Couch

Howard N said:


> 'Bout 6 days driving hard from Anchorage.


You can do it Howard!


----------



## luvalab

Howard N said:


> 'Bout 6 days driving hard from Anchorage.


Would you? Could you? 

Not even kidding. You are my RTF Hero.


----------



## Labs R Us

I'm interested in going!


----------



## Pals

If Howard comes down he gets the accomadations of The Shed--great room/kitchen/bath/bedroom. And he can stay as long as he wants.  He already knows what the wetlands offer--he has given me several marks to run off of pictures. They are full. Water is shallow and should be nice and warm by April.


----------



## duk4me

Pals said:


> If Howard comes down he gets the accomadations of The Shed--great room/kitchen/bath/bedroom. And he can stay as long as he wants.  He already knows what the wetlands offer--he has given me several marks to run off of pictures. They are full. Water is shallow and should be nice and warm by April.


Ya'll going skinny dippin?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Hey Howard start driving......you can't beat that offer anywhere.... I am gonna try to make it if my BOSS says I can go.......LOL.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Hmmm. Sounds like a deal if we can get away.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Hey, Stan. Get a hold of Gibson. He can be the unofficial photographer.


----------



## MomofTess

I would be interested. Have a 7 month old pup and am anxious to get him out.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Nancy you get the beaver problem taken care of?

/Paul


----------



## duk4me

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Nancy you get the beaver problem taken care of?
> 
> /Paul


Beavers in a warm shallow pond ain't a problem.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

duk4me said:


> Beavers in a warm shallow pond ain't a problem.


For who???


----------



## mjh345

Hell Nancy I wanted to come but now I find out your giving the "Deluxe Apartment in the Sky" accomodations to Howard


----------



## Chris Atkinson

mjh345 said:


> Hell Nancy I wanted to come but now I find out your giving the "Deluxe Apartment in the Sky" accomodations to Howard


Movin' on up! Here's a trivia question: Whose mom plays the wife in the couple that's the Jeffersons' neighbor in that TV series? (the lady married to the white guy with the British accent)

********************

I don't know who the guitar picker Stan references is, (although I wish it were the guy referenced in the question above) but I'm hoping for Kip Kemp. I hear he's darn good on the axe.

I've seen the "shed". It is several iterations above what I would consider a shed. I'd consider it a guest cabin.

Chris


----------



## krapwxman

Lenny Kravitz. What do I win?


----------



## JustinS

Originally Posted by Gun_Dog2002
Nancy you get the beaver problem taken care of?
duk4me;1068499 said:


> Beavers in a warm shallow pond ain't a problem.


If you really need I know a thing or two - imagine that - about trapping beaver and can bring traps - if you buy the trapping licence "you can trap them" ;-) - my dad makes a "secret bait"

I am for sure coming I don't have a stats test near then so I will be free


----------



## road kill

The Date is chosen;

*4/6&7/13*

*It is basically in central Illinois.

Near Decatur between Springfield and Champaign/Urbana* 

More to follow.


----------



## huntinman

M&K's Retrievers said:


> For who???


For the Beaver;-)


----------



## Pals

The beaver left during the drought.  It was a sad day indeed........


----------



## mjh345

Pals said:


> The beaver left during the drought.  It was a sad day indeed........


So you are saying your beaver suffered through a drought?
Hopefully that will change soon, being Valentines Day and all


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

M&K's Retrievers said:


> For who???





huntinman said:


> For the Beaver;-)





Pals said:


> The beaver left during the drought.  It was a sad day indeed........


....








...


----------



## road kill

The Date is chosen;

*4/6&7/13*


*It is basically in central Illinois.

Near Decatur between Springfield and Champaign/Urbana *
More to follow.

If you could, let me know if you will attend.
There are some surprises already!


----------



## pat addis

sounds cool, need help?


----------



## luvalab

road kill said:


> The Date is chosen;
> 
> *4/6&7/13*
> 
> 
> *It is basically in central Illinois.
> 
> Near Decatur between Springfield and Champaign/Urbana *
> More to follow.
> 
> If you could, let me know if you will attend.
> There are some surprises already!


So, is the attendance list going to be public, or will it be a surprise?

I'm very picky about whom I am seen with, you see.


----------



## 2tall

Ya'll have fun! Too early in the year for my annual migration. I have to work at least until May to afford the rest of the year!


----------



## kjrice

Howard N said:


> 'Bout 6 days driving hard from Anchorage.


That's naughty.


----------



## road kill

luvalab said:


> So, is the attendance list going to be public, or will it be a surprise?
> 
> I'm very picky about whom I am seen with, you see.


*FO SHO;*
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway

*MEBBE:*
Evan Graham
Mosse Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Matt Gasaway


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Stan did you just volunteer me as a "mebbe"? Lol


----------



## mjh345

road kill said:


> *FO SHO;*
> Chris A
> Nancy P
> Justin S
> Byron Musick
> Matt Gasaway
> 
> *MEBBE:*
> Evan Graham
> Mosse Gooser
> Jon Couch
> M&K
> Huntinman
> Matt Gasaway


Put me down as a Yes if Howards "Deluxe Apartment in the Sky" Lodging becomes available, and a Maybe otherwise


----------



## duckheads

Put me down for a mebbe. Have to wait and see what the kids have going that weekend.


----------



## road kill

*FO SHO;*
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway

*MEBBE:*
Mosse Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Matt Gasaway 
Luvalab
Pat Addis
MJH
Duckheads
Labs R us
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
Scully
MomofTess




BTW: No more than 2 animals per person, that could be 2 dogs or 2 beavers or any combination of dogs and beavers not to exceed 2!!


BTW#2: Chris and I will be more or less line managers, every dog of any level will get to do what they want, how they want.
No pressure, no judgement, just a great opportunity to meet some great people, play with our dogs and *LAUGH!!!!*

Youse most likely will get to hear Elvis sing!!!!!:shock:

That is the whole gig!


----------



## Pals

Howards Deluxe Apartment is available for you Mjh darling.


----------



## Pals

Ken Bora said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is beyond FABULOUS!!! My fav movie. Poor Beaver Wagon.....


----------



## TimberDog

Wish I could make it... got to work,work,work


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

I don't think I'd be able to make it as much as I would like to but I would like to donate some venison sausage or do something to help out. Let me check my venison supply.


----------



## Pals

And an ADDED BONUS--really-- the big farm is 5 miles from this place: http://themoonshinestore.com/

I am thinking a lunch break on Saturday with a trip to Moonshine. Moonburgers are to die for......


----------



## road kill

Pals said:


> And an ADDED BONUS--really-- the big farm is 5 miles from this place: http://themoonshinestore.com/
> 
> I am thinking a lunch break on Saturday with a trip to Moonshine. Moonburgers are to die for......


EWWWWWW.....I ain't going anywhere what lets biker trash hang out!!!!

BTW---Is that your Golden in the pictures???


----------



## hotel4dogs

put me down as a maybe, if he gets his Master Agility title on Friday/Saturday, we might be able to just come for a while Sunday. Only about 3 hours from me.


----------



## Pals

Moonshines owner has a sweet golden. Love them both. I'm a regular at Shine. Best Burgers in the world. Seriously. As for the bikers--they totally rock. I love checking out their rides. Very colorful. We will have to be there by 11:15 on Saturday to beat the bikes. Trust me on this. You can't come down to Casey IL and NOT go to Moonshine.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So if I bring 1 dog, I can only bring 1 bird? Or does that apply only to LIVE animals?;-)



road kill said:


> *FO SHO;*
> BTW: No more than 2 animals per person, that could be 2 dogs or 2 beavers or any combination of dogs and beavers not to exceed 2!!
> 
> 
> That is the whole gig!


----------



## road kill

hotel4dogs said:


> So if I bring 1 dog, I can only bring 1 bird? Or does that apply only to LIVE animals?


I am not sure I would bring your pet bird.....just sayin'!!!!!



My plan is to have a 150 yard mark, a 100 yard mark and a 50 yard mark.
3 blinds, a 60 yard open blind and a 75-100 yard mark thru the fall and a short keyhole.
Maybe on the water, 3 short marks but offer a delayed triple in a bay.
One of my favorite set ups!

Land and water series.

You can run any or all at any combination in any order you want.
As singles, doubles or a triple.
Delays what ever you want.

If someone wants any help on drills or training issues, there will be some pretty smart people there!

I am hoping we can do some kind of "tail-gate" thing Saturday night.
I may have a flask of Jack and a few Rocky Patels or Guhrka Assasins.

Then maybe Sunday a scramble and fastest retrieve and any other silly thing someone can think of.


I am pushing this now a little so everyone gets the word early and can plan accordingly!

It will be a remembered event!


----------



## kona's mom

So just so I have this straight there are 2 days? One in April and one in July?


----------



## road kill

kona's mom said:


> So just so I have this straight there are 2 days? One in April and one in July?


*April 6th & 7th, 2013*

Hope you can make it!


----------



## johnds

I'm in (a fo sho w/ one dog) - don't post much but enjoy reading. I am only a few hours away so could be available to help if you need anything.

John Sigler


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus

MEBBE:
Mosse Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Luvalab
Pat Addis
MJH
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
Scully
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester


----------



## hotel4dogs

so apparently you don't have much faith in my boy finishing his title in time for me to get there, since I'm not on the mebbe list????


----------



## road kill

hotel4dogs said:


> so apparently you don't have much faith in my boy finishing his title in time for me to get there, since I'm not on the mebbe list????


Whatchyoo talkin' about?

Your there, look again!

I have every confidence in your dog!!!!


----------



## MomofTess

Please move me to the 'Fo Sho' group. Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOLOL thanks!!!




road kill said:


> Whatchyoo talkin' about?
> 
> Your there, look again!
> 
> I have every confidence in your dog!!!!


----------



## John Kelder

any prizes for the one who drives the furthest ?? LOL . please offer more than a cookie regards..............


----------



## road kill

John Kelder said:


> any prizes for the one who drives the furthest ?? LOL . please offer more than a cookie regards..............


2 cookies????

They're real good!!!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Don't feel bad Nicole I was thinking the same thing , wished it were in fact. 4/6 the wATER is still pretty darn cold


kona's mom said:


> So just so I have this straight there are 2 days? One in April and one in July?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Stan could you or Nancy post up some motel info. and an address that will work on GPS......These two things greatly affect my status.......


----------



## JustinS

It is exit 129 on I-70 there is a Days Inn 

933 Illinois 49, Casey, IL 62420

it runs about $51


----------



## sick lids

The way that this seems to be shapeing up some one should call the hotel to see if group rates would apply to.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Put me down as a mebbe, I have a sales meeting possibly and a couple dogs that are due in season.


----------



## Pals

I will be in the water by mid march, thats the beauty of shallow water with big surface area and protected from the wind. In the summer we train early or move to the deeper water. I will be happy to share pond/wetland design tips. Its what I do. Unless we have a deep freeze you all will get in some awesome water work.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR)

this sounds like a great chance for a young new comer to meet some of you great people, only problem is i pick up my pup in early march might be a little too young for this i wish i knew some of the names on the list, i must say people in the retriever world are some of the nicest and most respectful people around 

loran


----------



## mjh345

Pals said:


> Howards Deluxe Apartment is available for you Mjh darling.


I guess I'll have to change my maybe to a yes, then
However I'll probably have to not let the gf know my plans. She gets suspicious when I'm unsupervised in an area where there are beavers going through a drought, lurking around with access to ho boots and the like


----------



## JustinS

mjh345 said:


> I guess I'll have to change my maybe to a yes, then
> However I'll probably have to not let the gf know my plans. *She gets suspicious when I'm unsupervised in an area where there are beavers going through a drought*, lurking around with access to ho boots and the like


HaHa this whole beaver, box, and wrench thing cracks me up every time I read about it, I am happy I will get to train with you again Marc


----------



## road kill

mjh345 said:


> I guess I'll have to change my maybe to a yes, then
> However I'll probably have to not let the gf know my plans. She gets suspicious when I'm unsupervised in an area where there are beavers going through a drought, lurking around with access to ho boots and the like


Add to that, the Redhead will be there!!:shock:

Look forward to seeing you Marc.


----------



## mjh345

road kill said:


> Add to that, the Redhead will be there!!:shock:
> 
> Look forward to seeing you Marc.


Likewise Stan, it sounds like it should be a fun weekend. 
6 reasons why Im coming in no particular order

1)Fellowship ability to meet like minded folk
2) Chocolate chip cookies ( bring plenty)
(3) Drought stricken Beavers
4) Ho boots
5) Deluxe Apartment in the Sky
6) Dog training
6a) The opportunity to possibly meet the ultimate show dog and retrieving machine that is Wheezer!!!!

Let me know what I can bring


----------



## road kill

mjh345 said:


> Likewise Stan, it sounds like it should be a fun weekend.
> 6 reasons why Im coming in no particular order
> 
> 1)Fellowship ability to meet like minded folk
> 2) Chocolate chip cookies ( bring plenty)
> (3) Drought stricken Beavers
> 4) Ho boots
> 5) Deluxe Apartment in the Sky
> 6) Dog training
> 6a) The opportunity to possibly meet the ultimate show dog and retrieving machine that is Wheezer!!!!
> 
> Let me know what I can bring


My reason;

To have a GOOD time!!!!


----------



## Pals

Ms. Weezie is scheduled to deliver 2 new retrieving russell terriers on March 10th. So just imagine how very cute the one month old fuzzbutts with be by then.  Fingers crossed for my little Weezie that all goes well. I will bring her out to retrieve at the home farm. Archie will show the big dogs how its done at the big farm.


----------



## mjh345

Pals said:


> Ms. Weezie is scheduled to deliver 2 new retrieving russell terriers on March 10th. So just imagine how very cute the one month old fuzzbutts with be by then.  Fingers crossed for my little Weezie that all goes well. I will bring her out to retrieve at the home farm. Archie will show the big dogs how its done at the big farm.



That is so cool Nancy. I think myChopper bitch Xena is due to have pups by FC Westwoods Sunday Silence about the same time.
In keeping with the apparent theme of Black Sitcoms of the 70's I guess you all can call me Mr Jefferson and I guess I'll have to take in & do everybodys laundry. Additionally that may require Wheezie to make an appearance at the "Deluxe Apartment in the Sky" 

All in all it sounds like GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## road kill

Any picture takers coming?????


----------



## RJW

Should be a good time


----------



## road kill

Pals said:


> Ms. Weezie is scheduled to deliver 2 new retrieving russell terriers on March 10th. So just imagine how very cute the one month old fuzzbutts with be by then.  Fingers crossed for my little Weezie that all goes well. I will bring her out to retrieve at the home farm. Archie will show the big dogs how its done at the big farm.


I'm thinking the pressure of walking to the line with all these RTF'rs watching could be
*CRUSHING!!!!!!*


----------



## Illinois Bob

road kill said:


> Any picture takers coming?????


I kicked that around but my dog is scheduled to be with the trainer thru April plus I think our clubs fun hunt is the same weekend. Could you move it all to May or June?


----------



## road kill

Illinois Bob said:


> I kicked that around but my dog is scheduled to be with the trainer thru April plus I think our clubs fun hunt is the same weekend. Could you move it all to May or June?


I was hoping you would chime in here.
You would be the exclamation point to the whole event!!

In regards to moving the date, I don't think so.
There is so much going on after that, plus the test season kicks in.
Unless that is WISILL's fun test, that weekend has the least amount of tests scheduled on EE or Hunt Secratary for the whole summer.

Step up Bob.......we *NEED* you!!!!!!


----------



## Elliott Labradors

Hey Stan, if this works well for ya'll we might just try to put something on like this for the eastern side of the RTF world. I would be glad to use our farm.....would need help though. It sounds like you guys will have a big time.....we're envious over/down here. I'll lean on you for suggestions afterwards.

Wally


----------



## road kill

Elliott Labradors said:


> Hey Stan, if this works well for ya'll we might just try to put something on like this for the eastern side of the RTF world. I would be glad to use our farm.....would need help though. It sounds like you guys will have a big time.....we're envious over/down here. I'll lean on you for suggestions afterwards.
> 
> Wally


If you do, me, Elvis and the Redhead will make the trip!


----------



## Dave Burton

Is there a deadline for letting someone know we are coming? I'd be up for one down your way Wally and help any way I could. I'm actually thinking about going to Illinois and have a little fun but I have one dog that needs 3 passes for her MH title. We could possibly get it before that weekend but might need to run Cheraw 6&7th. SC would be a whole lot closer but I like road trips so still might go.


----------



## Dave Burton

You are in the right part of the country,lot of RTF'ers in WI. If I was new and lived as close as you I would go and meet as many people as possible dog or not. The contacts you will make and knowledge will be a big plus down the road for you and fido. good luck with the new pup.



tank47 said:


> this sounds like a great chance for a young new comer to meet some of you great people, only problem is i pick up my pup in early march might be a little too young for this i wish i knew some of the names on the list, i must say people in the retriever world are some of the nicest and most respectful people around
> 
> loran


----------



## road kill

labman63 said:


> Is there a deadline for letting someone know we are coming? I'd be up for one down your way Wally and help any way I could. I'm actually thinking about going to Illinois and have a little fun but I have one dog that needs 3 passes for her MH title. We could possibly get it before that weekend but might need to run Cheraw 6&7th. SC would be a whole lot closer but I like road trips so still might go.


No deadline, we are just keeping a running tab.


----------



## Illinois Bob

Wisill's fun hunt is on April 6th at Bong. That's kind of the kick off to the clubs training season. If I try to do both it would be a pretty full weekend driving. 1 1/2 hours north and back Saturday then possibly 5 hours south and back Sunday.


----------



## SjSmith

I'm pretty new to this world and I think it would be too great of an opportunity to pass up. So....

Put me down as FOSHO, please.
As a bonus, I'm really close.
So to Nancy, if you need ANY help prior to, feel free to let me know and I'll do what I can.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT

MEBBE:
Mosse Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Luvalab
Pat Addis
MJH
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
Scully
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester


----------



## gdgnyc

Sounds interesting. If it's going to happen, I just might actually try to go.

(I have heard of Illinois but where is it?)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

gdgnyc said:


> (I have heard of Illinois but where is it?)


they broke up in the'90's didn't they?


----------



## Maddog10

Just a side note... It wouldn't be "annual" until the 2nd year, right? lol.


----------



## road kill

Maddog10 said:


> Just a side note... It wouldn't be "annual" until the 2nd year, right? lol.


Unless you were to identify it as the "*1st* Annual RTF Training Jamboree."


----------



## Maddog10

road kill said:


> Unless you were to identify it as the "*1st* Annual RTF Training Jamboree."


I suppose that could be true, assuming the same event will occur in following years. I'm just poking fun... I made T-Shirts one time that was for a "1st annual" golf tournament and all my buddies were quick to let me know that I screwed them up. haha... Maybe I was right after all?


----------



## road kill

Maddog10 said:


> I suppose that could be true, assuming the same event will occur in following years. I'm just poking fun... I made T-Shirts one time that was for a "1st annual" golf tournament and all my buddies were quick to let me know that I screwed them up. haha... Maybe I was right after all?


I don't know.
The thought is to try to do it somewhere every year.
We'll see if we get this one off the ground.
Frankly, I am a little surprised at the response.

You comin'?


----------



## goosehuntermp

I'd be delighted to come. 

Mike Pendley


----------



## Maddog10

road kill said:


> I don't know.
> The thought is to try to do it somewhere every year.
> We'll see if we get this one off the ground.
> Frankly, I am a little surprised at the response.
> 
> You comin'?


I'd love to but I am currently without a pup. I am searching for my first hunting dog so it's an event that I'd love to make it to just to get advice from other experienced trainers... I might have to wait until the 2nd annual event to make my appearance though.


----------



## SjSmith

road kill said:


> Frankly, I am a little surprised at the response.


As in you thought there'd be less or more?


----------



## road kill

STRAIGHT-GUT said:


> As in you thought there'd be less or more?


I think it has been fairly positive.
I guess I didn't know what to expect, but it appears as thought there will be a nice turn out.
Looks like a couple dozen or more so far.

And based on who has told me they would be there, some pretty knowledgable dog people are coming.

Have some logistics to work out, but I think it will be OK!


----------



## road kill

gdgnyc said:


> Sounds interesting. If it's going to happen, I just might actually try to go.
> 
> (I have heard of Illinois but where is it?)


In the middle, on the *FLAT* spot!


----------



## Cheryl Knapp

Would love to come BUT Orlando - can't do it. Maybe if something similar down this way - from VA to FL I would definitely try to make it. Have a great time and be sure to let us all know how it goes - must show pics!!


----------



## blackasmollases

Alright I've thought about it long enough. I'm in, I've got a winger and a quad if needed let me know. Stan bring some of those tasty cheese curds:-D. And I'll bring something with corn in it. To good of an opportunity to pass up just keep me busy and away from the coolers


----------



## JustinS

blackasmollases said:


> Alright I've thought about it long enough. I'm in, I've got a winger and a quad if needed let me know. Stan bring some of those tasty cheese curds:-D. And I'll bring something with corn in it.* To good of an opportunity to pass up just keep me busy and away from the coolers*


Ha too funny - It is hard to stay away from the coolers though when they ride so nice on the back of the quad


----------



## Sharon Potter

Depending on when Reload whelps, I may try to make it down. Won't know until a lot closer to the date.


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> OK, this has been discussed many times.
> I have talked to the janitor and he approves.
> Therefore, I will try my best to make this happen.
> 
> #1--We need some smart people that can plan events to help us.
> #2--WE need a location that can accomadate probably a dozen or so dogs to start.
> (hopefully more!)
> #3--We need ideas on the format.
> 
> Here is what I have in mind.
> 
> Central location, southern IN/IL or St Louis area.
> Saturday training, tailgate afterwards.
> Pot luck eliminates any cost or catering.
> Everybody brings something.
> 
> Sunday morning training.
> 
> Equipment;
> I have 3 SoG's but I am sure there could be enough if a few join in..
> 
> I thought maybe we could do a typical club set up.
> Maybe 3 or 4 marks various distances.
> 3 or 4 blinds various distances and complexity.
> 
> Some fun competitions like a 5 bird scramble, fastest retrieve etc.
> Share your ideas on stuff to run.
> 
> 
> *Every level of dog would be welcome!!!!*
> 
> If you could help, pm me please or post here.
> 
> WE are going to make something happen.
> I am thinking mid-March to mid-April.
> 
> BTW--me, Elvis and the Redhead will bring CC cookies!!!
> 
> What do you think?
> Thanks,


You do realize that there is an expectation of lots of pictures - of the participants both canine (with their bio) & human, the tests & who set them up with a little bit of what they would expect to accomplish, a description of how the the dogs did as a group - no singling out of any dog, this is a training day - Oh & did I say lots of pictures . & a picture of the hamburgers & the burger joint, they sound scrumptious. Little town hamburger joints can sometimes be jewels in the rough . Most of all I envy you guys, it's just a little far to drive for a single puprose. Year after next may have a couple of grandkids in college back there so it could be a dual purpose trip.

Maybe someone could make the report a slinky -


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp
Scully


MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Luvalab
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook


----------



## road kill

Marvin S said:


> Maybe someone could make the report a slinky -


What, fall down steps???


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> What, fall down steps???


A Sticky stays around too long, so a Slinky would eventually move down the ladder .


----------



## gdgnyc

road kill

How far from Brooklyn NY is the event?


----------



## road kill

gdgnyc said:


> road kill
> 
> How far from Brooklyn NY is the event?


Just around the corner.....................880 miles on I-70, straight shot.


----------



## road kill

Marvin S said:


> A Sticky stays around too long, so a Slinky would eventually move down the ladder .


I am just bumping it for now to keep it live.
I will let it go away once we are finalized and dialed in.


----------



## goosehuntermp

Road Kill...don't forget to put me on the "for sure" list....

Mike


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Marvin S said:


> You do realize that there is an expectation of lots of pictures - of the participants both canine (with their bio) & human,-


don't be gettin' your hopes up on that Marv.
"They" say, what happens in the wetland stays in the wetland.


----------



## Zman1001

Ken Bora said:


> don't be gettin' your hopes up on that Marv.
> "They" say, what happens in the wetland stays in the wetland.



Actually, Since this is taking place in Illinois, it is sure to get on the national news. Everything that happens in IL gets n the news


----------



## johnds

So I decided to book a room at the Days Inn that someone recommended... Their reservation website is down so I called the 800#. I would not call this # unless you have at least 45 minutes to kill - haha. Some serious outsourcing going on...

If you make a reservation, wait for the website or call the local hotel #. I think it is (217) 932-2212. Good luck!


----------



## Tim Culligan

Put me on the fo sho list! I will be headed down with Labs R Us.


----------



## Illinois Bob

Zman1001 said:


> Actually, Since this is taking place in Illinois, it is sure to get on the national news. Everything that happens in IL gets n the news


The event will probably be taxed if Quinn finds out about it,...oops, should put that on POTUS


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp
Scully


MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Luvalab
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs)


----------



## Pals

She is full........


----------



## luvalab

Pals said:


> She is full........


As a thumbnail, I thought it was a dog belly full of puppies!!!

Looks absolutely beautiful. This is yours? This is the RTF training jamboree location?


----------



## Pals

This is Ryders Wetland. This farm is the one we will be heading to Saturday the 6th, its the Moonshine farm and yes part of the jamboree location.


----------



## 8mmag

Pals said:


> She is full........


Had to clean the drool off my keyboard before I could respond. This idea is getting more tempting all the time...


----------



## road kill

Pals said:


> She is full........


Anyone see a nice delayed triple here?
Maybe a go bird over a point?


----------



## JustinS

that place looks awesome!!!


----------



## luvalab

I see drills, people.


----------



## David McCracken

Why not wait until closer to June when most of the hunt tests are over?


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR)

room for a young guy who doesnt kno nyone? my pup will only be fourth months at that time too but im sure u guys could find use outta me


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

David McCracken said:


> Why not wait until closer to June when most of the hunt tests are over?


I don't think you will ever find the perfect time. If it's not tests, it's turkey hunting. There will always be something. You gotta pick a date and go with it.

Wish I could be there regards,


----------



## luvalab

David McCracken said:


> Why not wait until closer to June when most of the hunt tests are over?


Um... because by then most of the tests (or trials) are over?


----------



## 7pntail

Road kill. Good luck with the event. It is a lofty undertaking, with an eclectic mix of of personalities and dawg expertise. You have full plate and I hope it is a GO! Hat's off to you for organizing. Been trying to figure out a possible get-away. Sounds like so much fun. Not possible for me on that date. 

Have fun you all.


----------



## goosehuntermp

what a tremendous piece of water. I see a ton of set ups.


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Key will be getting everyone to agree on a set up lol


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Illinois Bob, I'm thinking of forgetting WISILL's Fun Hunt and spending the weekend with the RTF's. If you have a dog available, I'll pick you up on the way. I have a enclosed equipment trailer with everything needed in it. (even the kitchen sink) You would be able to take some awesome pic's while you are there (check out Illinois Bob's website)


----------



## road kill

Matt Gasaway said:


> Key will be getting everyone to agree on a set up lol


For clarification:

The set ups will be made by Nancy P, Chris and myself with input from others who are experienced judges.

They will range in difficulty so that everyones level can be accomadated.

Clever bird placement and using minor factors.
Marks distances will be moderate, medium & short in distance.
This is for fun, not the MN.

*NO TRICKS!*


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp
Scully


MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
M&K
Huntinman
Luvalab
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
blinddogmaddie
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 

Anyone have ATV's?
We could use a couple...................


I think we will run 2 set ups simaltaneously, 1 water-1 land.

We will have line managers at each site Saturday.
Remember, there will be all level of dogs here.

*PATIENCE!!!!!*
Everyone gets their chance, no rushing!
There will be some expertise available, ask questions.
*Each handler gets a maximum of 2 dogs*......in service to time so everyone gets a shot.


Also, in regard to the tail-gate Sat nite, if everyone could bring a "dish to pass" we could have one hell of a feed!

Ideas?


----------



## blackasmollases

road kill said:


> Anyone have ATV's?
> We could use a couple...................
> 
> 
> 
> I will be more than happy to bring mine.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

If I make it, I will bring a ATV and my equipment trailer, 3 wingers, 5 & 8 auto shooters, electronic's, tons of bumpers and dokens, holding blinds, 8' boat (with boat blind) if needed, large blind stakes, decoys, gun stands, buckets, and lots more (and a kitchen sink). Calling to check on the motel arrangements this morning.


----------



## road kill

blinddogmaddie said:


> If I make it, I will bring a ATV and my equipment trailer, 3 wingers, 5 & 8 auto shooters, electronic's, tons of bumpers and dokens, holding blinds, 8' boat (with boat blind) if needed, large blind stakes, decoys, gun stands, buckets, and lots more (and a kitchen sink). Calling to check on the motel arrangements this morning.


I made mine yesterday................hope you make it, that is a load of gear there!!!!


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Funny how it adds up over time. Had to buy a bigger trailer to haul it. Problem is I am still buying things, seems like I never have enough.


----------



## Matt Gasaway

I can haul a quad over if we need them


----------



## Illinois Bob

blinddogmaddie said:


> Illinois Bob, I'm thinking of forgetting WISILL's Fun Hunt and spending the weekend with the RTF's. If you have a dog available, I'll pick you up on the way. I have a enclosed equipment trailer with everything needed in it. (even the kitchen sink) You would be able to take some awesome pic's while you are there (check out Illinois Bob's website)


I was wondering if you were going to miss the fun hunt. As it stands right now,Maggie is scheduled to be with Dennis so I will likeley be dogless for either the fun hunt or the jamboree(Otter is a couch dog now). That does free me up for photos though. I will know closer to the date where things will be at. It would be fun to ride down with you. I could be your interpretor if you need to talk to the locals as you go through Illinois. Looks like you might have to bring your little boat based on the photo above.

Blinddogmaddie hauls enough stuff with him to set up an entire hunt test. I looks like there will be plenty of training equipment at the site.


----------



## huntinman

road kill said:


> FO SHO;
> Chris A
> Nancy P
> Justin S
> Byron Musick
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> Momof Tess
> labsRus
> STRAIGHT-GUT
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp
> Scully
> 
> 
> MEBBE:
> Moose Gooser
> Jon Couch
> M&K
> Huntinman
> Luvalab
> Pat Addis
> Duckheads
> Sundown49 aka Otey
> Lizard55033
> blinddogmaddie
> Mary Lynn Metras
> hotel4dogs
> FinnLandR
> RockyDog
> Dekester
> Sharon Potter
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs)
> 
> Anyone have ATV's?
> We could use a couple...................
> 
> 
> I think we will run 2 set ups simaltaneously, 1 water-1 land.
> 
> We will have line managers at each site Saturday.
> Remember, there will be all level of dogs here.
> 
> *PATIENCE!!!!!*
> Everyone gets their chance, no rushing!
> There will be some expertise available, ask questions.
> *Each handler gets a maximum of 2 dogs*......in service to time so everyone gets a shot.
> 
> 
> Also, in regard to the tail-gate Sat nite, *if everyone could bring a "dish to pass" we could have one hell of a feed!
> 
> Ideas?*


On another thread Bubba and Happy were talking about some good Pork dish they had;-)


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick

Anyone have ATV's?
We could use a couple...................

Will bring Polaris UTV

Ray K


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp
Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie

MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
browndoggirls
Sick Lids

On another note, *Starkeeper Kennels *(Janie Hoctel & Dwayne Durant) will be attending.
They are delightful people and outstanding trainers.
Any of you looking to learn first hand how to run drills to enhance your dogs performance and your teamwork, Janie and Dwayne are a must!!
Janie is famous for her "Lady Handlers Seminars."
(pm me for the date of the next seminar)

My understanding is they are coming for the *Redheads* Chocolate Chip COOKIES!!!!

Frankly, I am not sure if I am looking more forward to the traineing or the tail gate SaturdaY night!!??!!??


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

huntinman said:


> On another thread Bubba and Happy were talking about some good Pork dish they had;-)


Ya but she moved from WA back down to California.

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ya but she moved from WA back down to California.
> 
> /Paul


It was Bubba in love not me


----------



## browndoggirls

We are thinking about - on the mebbe list? have dogs, carmera, toy-hauler camper (with a Harley), wingers - - will travel! and the hubby is a great chef!


----------



## blackasmollases

Reservations made. Are they still using a cup and string for phones down there ?


----------



## road kill

Byron Musick said:


> Reservations made!  Okay, I've seen Saturday's agenda, what if anything is planned for Sunday?
> 
> Anyone up for a "Dirt Clod Drill"? Been thinking, if I had the expertise around to discuss this, when it's recommended and some oversight on its execution... Just a thought...
> 
> What do I need to bring? Do we need to list food dishes so we don't duplicate (i.e. everyone brings Butt sauce but no meat, only cookies)...


Sunday we most certainly do drills for those who want to.
Janie H from Starkeeper Kennels has some really nice drills for those that don't have a big library of them!

We will need to start listing food dishes.
I will start to track them as they are posted.

I would also like to discuss birds.
Who wants them, how many do we need, who can get them.
And the issue of cost of the birds.
How we work it at UH training is, you reserve 2-4 birds and then pay the bird guy when we are done.

Maybe some one can teach us the *"SEAT-ON-A-DUCK"* procedure??????

Thanks!


----------



## JustinS

I can get pigeons if we need them and I can bring Deer sticks - let me know how many pigeons a week in advance sometimes they can be tricky to catch.

I just booked my room in Casey, Il

I checked hotels.com and it is 123 for 2 nights if you go to hotwire.com it is 113 for 2 nights if you get the travel insurance it cost 8 dollars more.


----------



## blackasmollases

JustinS said:


> I can get pigeons if we need them and I can bring Deer sticks - let me know how many pigeons a week in advance sometimes they can be tricky to catch.




I was thinking of bringing some chili not sure how that would go with pigeon.


----------



## 2tall

How is Butt Rub with broasted squab? You guys are going to have so much fun that you'll probably regret it. (for a little while)


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR)

put me down as meebe gotta see about work,


----------



## Tim Culligan

If we have access to a grill I can bring some Wisconsin Brats!


----------



## Labs R Us

Good idea on the brats, Scully. Maybe they could be pre-cooked so they would just have to be warmed up. Not sure how they would be kept warm in the field, tho. I could bring some buns for those brats. I assume it will be BYOB for the drinks.

Who is coming the furthest? I'm seven hours away (from the hotel).


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp
Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids

MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
browndoggirls

If you find that you can not make it, please let me know asap.
Let me know if your status changes as well.

For the moment, the event entries are full.

It has been determined there will be NO live flyers.

We will have a bucket for HRC people.
We will have 3 marks and 2 blinds.
We will need to take turns throwing (loading and launching) birds and planting blinds.
We will have a line manager at each series (land & water).
Everything will be pretty much set up by Saturday morning.
Run them how ever you want.
I will likely run singles, so if that is what you want.....do singles.

I am pretty sure we will have burgers, brats and buns.
We have not decided if there is a small charge for food or just donations if you eat.
This is not for any profit.....it would be minimal to cover food.

Bring your own refreshments for the day Saturday.
Nancy will guide us to the lunch place, but if you bring chow for lunch that is OK to.

Also, be respectful of the property.
Be especially careful of vehicle damage as the weather could make mud issues.
We are very fortunate tha *Pals* has offered this property for our enjoyment.
Treat it like it was your Mom & Dads!!!!
When we leave, it better be cleaner and nicer than when we got there.


This event is for *FUN!!!!!*

I was trying to think of a suitable momento for the attendees.

Maybe a picture with ME and my signature????


----------



## road kill

FO SHO;
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook


MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
browndoggirls

For the moment, the event entries are full counting the "MEBBES."
If you find that you can not make it, please let me know asap.
Let me know if your status changes as well.

It has been determined there will be NO live flyers.

We will have a bucket for HRC people.
We will have 3 marks and 2 blinds and an honor.
2 series, water and land.
We will need to take turns throwing (loading and launching) birds and planting blinds.
We will have a line manager at each series (land & water).
Everything will be pretty much set up by Saturday morning.
Run them how ever you want.
I will likely run singles, so if that is what you want.....do singles.

I am pretty sure we will have burgers, brats and buns.
We have not decided if there is a small charge for food or just donations if you eat.
This is not for any profit.....it would be minimal to cover food.

Bring your own refreshments for the day Saturday.
Nancy will guide us to the lunch place, but if you bring chow for lunch that is OK to.

Also, be respectful of the property.
Be especially careful of vehicle damage as the weather could make mud issues.
We are very fortunate tha Pals has offered this property for our enjoyment.
Treat it like it was your Mom & Dads!!!!
When we leave, it better be cleaner and nicer than when we got there.


This event is for FUN!!!!!

I was trying to think of a suitable momento for the attendees.

Maybe a picture with ME and my signature????

Or some kind of rossette.......I am working on it!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Stan, this is going to be great! Sorry we have a conflict or we would be there for sure. I gotta miss this and the opening of turkey season.


----------



## huntinman

Hey Stan, I'm still on your maybe list... No dog, just to help and socialize. All depends on a few issues here. Won't miss it unless priorities dictate.


----------



## MomofTess

After the burgers and brats we will need something sweet so I'll bring some bars for dessert.


----------



## goosehuntermp

put me down for dutch oven "death by chocolate" for our collective sweet teeth


----------



## RobinZClark

What date is the jamboree? Is it in Casey, IL. That is only about 3 1/2 hours from me....would a complete newbie be welcome? Toby has never touched a duck (I've only touched live ones) and he has never been in the water....


----------



## road kill

The Redhead and I are bringing a big pot of Johnsonville brats and Kraut!!!

There will be mustard and bakery buns!!

Brats and kraut simmering in beer with a touch of green peppers heaped on a fresh bakery bun with a dash of horse radish mustard is one of lifes finest offerings!:shock:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I am trying to see what gas prices will be by then. SS just goes so far. I sure want to come and meet all of you ...............


----------



## Tim Culligan

I can bring pasta salad


----------



## sick lids

Any one know if dog is allowed in hotel room?


----------



## road kill

sick lids said:


> Any one know if dog is allowed in hotel room?


I am staying at the Days Inn in Casey......pet friendly.


----------



## Zman1001

RobinZClark said:


> What date is the jamboree? Is it in Casey, IL. That is only about 3 1/2 hours from me....would a complete newbie be welcome? Toby has never touched a duck (I've only touched live ones) and he has never been in the water....


April 6 -7, 2013


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> The Redhead and I are bringing a big pot of Johnsonville brats and Kraut!!!
> 
> There will be mustard and bakery buns!!
> 
> Brats and kraut simmering in beer with a touch of green peppers heaped on a fresh bakery bun with a dash of horse radish mustard is one of lifes finest offerings!:shock:


1st the hamburgers & now this . You guys make my mouth water. 

Stan It looks like you're going to have newby's - you might want to consider someone or more to be designated help providers: where & what to watch, training tips, etc., put them in white hats as they are good folks .


----------



## road kill

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman


MEBBE:
Moose Gooser
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
browndoggirls
____________________________________________________________

I need to start listing what food you can bring for the "tail-gate."
We are bringing brats, kraut and buns.
Also C/C cookies.

Illinois Bob, I tried to hunt you down Sunday at your UH at Wern, you were hiding from me.
We NEED you to come and document this GALA event.
That is all...........

If Bob can't do it, we need a photographer that can dedicate the time to getting pics of as many of the attendees as possible.
_____________________________________________________________

In regard to equipment, I believe we will be "Heavily Equiped."


----------



## Illinois Bob

road kill said:


> Illinois Bob, I tried to hunt you down Sunday at your UH at Wern, you were hiding from me.
> We NEED you to come and document this GALA event.
> That is all...........
> 
> If Bob can't do it, we need a photographer that can dedicate the time to getting pics of as many of the attendees as possible.




Stan,I was at test 1 the whole time on Saturday mostly taking pictures and wasn't hard to find. I wasn't there on Sunday. I should be on the "mebbe" list. Although as I said earlier that I might be dogless in April although I still might get down there. I will know closer to the date. It would be fun to get some pictures of all of these RTF'ers and their dogs. More cameras are always better though.


----------



## Steve Shaver

Illinois Bob said:


> Stan,I was at test 1 the whole time on Saturday mostly taking pictures and wasn't hard to find. I wasn't there on Sunday. I should be on the "mebbe" list. Although as I said earlier that I might be dogless in April although I still might get down there. I will know closer to the date. It would be fun to get some pictures of all of these RTF'ers and their dogs. More cameras are always better though.





THE best avatar on the forum goes to Illinois Bob


----------



## Sharon Potter

If I get there, have camera, will take lots of pics.


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P
> Justin S
> Byron Musick
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Momof Tess
> labsRus
> STRAIGHT-GUT
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
> Starkeeper Kennels
> Luvalab
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman
> Scully
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs)
> 
> 
> 
> MEBBE:
> Moose Gooser
> Jon Couch
> Pat Addis
> Duckheads
> Sundown49 aka Otey
> Lizard55033
> Mary Lynn Metras
> hotel4dogs
> FinnLandR
> RockyDog
> Dekester
> Sharon Potter
> browndoggirls
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> I need to start listing what food you can bring for the "tail-gate."
> We are bringing brats, kraut and buns.
> Also C/C cookies.
> 
> Illinois Bob, I tried to hunt you down Sunday at your UH at Wern, you were hiding from me.
> We NEED you to come and document this GALA event.
> That is all...........
> 
> If Bob can't do it, we need a photographer that can dedicate the time to getting pics of as many of the attendees as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> In regard to equipment, I believe we will be "Heavily Equiped."


_____________________________________________________________

OK, we are gonna need some help.
I don't want Nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
I believe the eqp. thing is done.
Someone else is working on birds.

We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, *IT'S TIME TO LEARN!*
Again, I want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!

1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.

If it RAINS, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
I'm sorry, but in April it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!

But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs.


----------



## gdgnyc

road kill

This all sounds awfully tempting. You even have me thinking about making the trip.


----------



## huntinman

Steve Shaver said:


> THE best avitar on the forum goes to Illinois Bob


X2......said it before... It's a good one


----------



## Vicky Trainor

I was hoping that I would be able to join all of you for this event. However, I made a promise to help someone and it turns out the date is the same as the Jamboree.  Probably just as well....I would not have looked forward to the 13 hour drive from here on the Eastern Shore of Maryland to Casey, IL!!

I'm sure you will all have a grand time! Sorry I will miss it


----------



## TimThurby

Would love to come too, but have a judging assignment that weekend. Man, I figured it would be held after the busy Hunt Test/Field Trial time of the year. Oh well, y'all have fun!!!


----------



## yellowlabfan

Since you have already filled up on dog entries would you allow people to come and watch. Do you allow CHUNKY DUNKIN in the pond ? I am to big to be consisdered a skinny dipper oh and it not nice if folks point and giggle  I would enjoy the chance to come over and watch so long as my lab isn't having her puppies that weekend.


----------



## mjh345

road kill said:


> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P
> Justin S
> Byron Musick
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> Momof Tess
> labsRus
> STRAIGHT-GUT
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
> Starkeeper Kennels
> Luvalab
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman
> 
> 
> MEBBE:
> Moose Gooser
> Jon Couch
> Pat Addis
> Duckheads
> Sundown49 aka Otey
> Lizard55033
> Mary Lynn Metras
> hotel4dogs
> FinnLandR
> RockyDog
> Dekester
> Sharon Potter
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs)
> browndoggirls
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> I need to start listing what food you can bring for the "tail-gate."
> We are bringing brats, kraut and buns.
> Also C/C cookies.
> 
> Illinois Bob, I tried to hunt you down Sunday at your UH at Wern, you were hiding from me.
> We NEED you to come and document this GALA event.
> That is all...........
> 
> If Bob can't do it, we need a photographer that can dedicate the time to getting pics of as many of the attendees as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> In regard to equipment, I believe we will be "Heavily Equiped."


I believe we will have a professional photographer on hand taking pictures. Robin Clark asked if her husband could attend and take pics. I told her that he was welcome & is to be encouraged. We want photographic evidence of how great our dogs and handling skills are as well as how much fun we are having...... Well maybe not of everything, particularily if Gooser shows up and goes all Cpl Max Klinger on us


----------



## Pals

No worries Byron.....


----------



## road kill

mjh345 said:


> I believe we will have a professional photographer on hand taking pictures. Robin Clark asked if her husband could attend and take pics. I told her that he was welcome & is to be encouraged. We want photographic evidence of how great our dogs and handling skills are as well as how much fun we are having...... Well maybe not of everything, particularily if Gooser shows up and goes all Cpl Max Klinger on us


Who?
Are they in the list?


----------



## road kill

Current list:

*FO SHO:*
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark
Momof Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
Goldngirl



*MEBBE:*
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
RockyDog
Dekester
Sharon Potter
browndoggirls
Andy Symons

Still some room.
Let us know of updated status.


----------



## MooseGooser

I am Very sorry and dis-appointed to have to report this news today.
The place i work was in the planning for 3 new machine deliveries.
The weekend of the delivery has now been scheduled for the same weekend as the Jamboree.
Mrs Gooser and I were really looking forward to meeting you all, Especially Miss Pals,, and Archie, Weezie.

I am sorry it has come to this, but it is out of my hands,, I have to be at work to help with the move..

Sorry Guys!

Gooser


----------



## huntinman

Can you at least send a picture of your new tooth?


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> Can you at least send a picture of your new tooth?


   I thought it was new teeth!


----------



## huntinman

Marvin S said:


> I thought it was new teeth!


Now I'm not sure Hmm... Gooser? Tooth or teeth?


----------



## road kill

huntinman said:


> Now I'm not sure Hmm... Gooser? Tooth or teeth?


Teethesses.............


----------



## MooseGooser

Its TEETH!!!!

Theys perty handy!!!

If the dog at the line is havin a hard time pickin out the gunner,, and Gooser is a throwin,, all I gotta do is smile!!!! Theys is GLEAMIN white!!
Theys also BIG like Beaver teeth!!!

I's a Rock star now!!!

Glad I didnt go with Gold!!

Gooser


----------



## goldngirl

Ok I'm in! 
I can help too! 
Will bring a camera, winger zinger, lots of radios.....food....???what else you guys need? I can throw birds.... Help with set ups....plant blinds.....play the Marshall???
I will have the ever fluffy and ever Diva....Miss Dixie Darlin along....might go steal my Rusty pup back from training if he's back home by then......otherwise Nancy I will have to pretend that Gibbs is Rusty! LOL. Can I bring 3 dogs?? Poor Thor will feel left out if I go get Rusty??
(Just kidding ya) 

Stan or Nancy.....Give me a call or pm me.....let me know how I can help out!

The event should be fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## T-Pines

Sounds great, we have at least 10 Fluffies now, counting Nancy's gang.
Colleen


----------



## road kill

Great,
Sounds like "The KING" will be in the minority!!!!


----------



## road kill

Current list:

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds)
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
Starkeeper Kennels
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward 


MEBBE:
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
Dekester
Sharon Potter
browndoggirls
Andy Symons

Still some room.
Let us know of updated status. 
_____________________________________________________

OK, I just talked to Pals..........Friday is the dealine to confirm so we can start planning accurately.
Get your premiums in by midnight Friday, March 8th.
*(that is metaphorically speaking, the premium is a post here!!)*


----------



## mjh345

Robin Clark's husband is a photographer and will be attending and taking photos with his big fancy cameras. So everybody needs to be wearing their Sunday best

PS This means all you Golden people need to be sure that your fluffy's have been to the beauty parlor and are wearing their prettiest bandana

GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## RobinZClark

I am also looking for advice on what food would be welcome. We will be driving from Cincinnati. My husband, Dick, is a part-time dog sport photographer and a great cook. I only train dogs and I don't cook. My 6 month old fluffy, Toby, is looking forward to learning about what his grand parents and great grand parents did for a living.

http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/


----------



## RobinZClark

Norton will be coming too, but he does not retrieve ducks (or much else for that matter).


----------



## mjh345

Norton is GORGEOUS Robin!!
He is so pretty he doesn't need to work for a living


----------



## RobinZClark

Funny. That is exactly what he says. He does work for a living, but if was up to him we'd all be on food stamps. He sure looks good while he is doing it however.


----------



## road kill

:shock:.........


----------



## road kill

We have birds!!!!!!
Those dogs that want birds will get them.
(already used once ;-) )


----------



## Pals

I like Norton. First he is cute as can be, second that is a cool name.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Pals said:


> I like Norton. First he is cute as can be, second that is a cool name.


Is Norton's best friend named Ralph?


----------



## RobinZClark

Norton was named after Norton's Antivirus, not the honeymooners, so he does not have any friends named Ralph. But he does have a finance named Lizzy who is an English bulldog and his best friend is Victor (another Keeshond). He will be available to sign autographed pictures at the event.


----------



## Illinois Bob

I've got reservations in Casey. If all goes as planned I'll be there to take pictures all day Saturday. My dog will be with the trainer but that will leave me free to take pictures or man a winger.


----------



## Illinois Bob

road kill said:


> Current list:
> 
> *FO SHO:*
> Chris A
> Nancy P
> Justin S
> Byron Musick
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Momof Tess
> labsRus
> STRAIGHT-GUT
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp----dutch oven "death by chocolate" Scully
> Starkeeper Kennels
> Luvalab
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman
> Scully
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs)
> Goldngirl
> Illinois Bob (99.9% chance)
> 
> 
> 
> *MEBBE:*
> Jon Couch
> Pat Addis
> Duckheads
> Sundown49 aka Otey
> Lizard55033
> Mary Lynn Metras
> hotel4dogs
> FinnLandR
> RockyDog
> Dekester
> Sharon Potter
> browndoggirls
> Andy Symons
> 
> Still some room.
> Let us know of updated status.


I added my name above


----------



## Chuck Ward

Please add us to " FO SHO " list. 
Thanks.


----------



## T-Pines

Chuck Ward said:


> Please add us to " FO SHO " list.
> Thanks.


Great! We look forward to meeting you and your fine looking dogs. Something tells me we're going to get along. 

Jim and Colleen


----------



## Illinois Bob

T-Pines said:


> Great! We look forward to meeting you and your fine looking dogs. Something tells me we're going to get along.
> 
> Jim and Colleen
> 
> View attachment 11756


Wonder if we could line up all of your goldens for one picture. Somebody better bring a wide angle lens.


----------



## 8mmag

Illinois Bob said:


> Wonder if we could line up all of your goldens for one picture. Somebody better bring a wide angle lens.


And bleachers to sit them on!


----------



## road kill

Current list:

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds)
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward 
*Latisha*

MEBBE:
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
Dekester
Sharon Potter
browndoggirls
Andy Symons

Still some room.
Let us know of updated status. 
____________________________________________

BTW--We may need a VACUUM cleaner for all the fluffy hair!!!


----------



## Latisha

This seems like a good time to pop in and say HI! The Jamboree is only a couple hours from me. I would love to come out and rub some elbows with mah old RTF friends (and make new ones). You can even laugh at my funny looking dog.


----------



## road kill

Latisha said:


> This seems like a good time to pop in and say HI! The Jamboree is only a couple hours from me. I would love to come out and rub some elbows with mah old RTF friends (and make new ones). You can even laugh at my funny looking dog.


Are you bringing M&M's????


----------



## road kill

Current list:

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds)
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
labsRus
STRAIGHT-GUT
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
Luvalab
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) 
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward 
*Latisha*

MEBBE:
Jon Couch
Pat Addis
Duckheads
Sundown49 aka Otey
Lizard55033
Mary Lynn Metras
hotel4dogs
FinnLandR
Dekester
Sharon Potter
browndoggirls
Andy Symons

Still some room.
Let us know of updated status.


----------



## Illinois Bob

Uh Oh,possible schedule conflict. 99.9% down to 90%.


----------



## road kill

I am curious, will all of these *BLONDES* have bandanas and perfume?????


BTW--Elvis *LOVES* blondes!:black:


----------



## SjSmith

There's a chance that my BLF might be coming into season about then. Is she banned from the JAM?


----------



## Andy Symons

Stan, I can possibly bring my camera. May not have a dog with me.


----------



## road kill

Andy Symons said:


> Stan, I can possibly bring my camera.* May not have a dog with me*.


Why not???


----------



## Andy Symons

road kill said:


> Why not???


Grand again. He may take a little trip for some water work that weekend.


----------



## Chuck Ward

"I am curious, will all of these *BLONDES* have bandanas and perfume?????

BTW--Elvis *LOVES* blondes!:black:"

I'll have to see what I can do about the bandanas. My "REDHEADS" will definitely be wearing perfume...... month old rotten fish they find, week old chuckars, pheasants, any old ducks we can find from last year. Probably have a musty, mucky, swampy perfume from rootin' around in the lake - it never freezes by shore, too many springs. They should fit right in...... they just show the mud and muck more.

RED DOGS ROCK!


----------



## Chuck Ward

"Great! We look forward to meeting you and your fine looking dogs. Something tells me we're going to get along. 

Jim and Colleen"

View attachment 11756


Very much looking forward to the weekend. To new places, new dogs, new friends, good times, lots of fun..... and did I mention DOGS!


----------



## Latisha

Chuck Ward said:


> I'll have to see what I can do about the bandanas. My "REDHEADS" will definitely be wearing perfume...... month old rotten fish they find, week old chuckars, pheasants, any old ducks we can find from last year. Probably have a musty, mucky, swampy perfume from rootin' around in the lake - it never freezes by shore, too many springs. They should fit right in...... they just show the mud and muck more.
> 
> RED DOGS ROCK!


That's not a red dog. *THIS *is a red dog.


----------



## road kill

Just in case anyone thought I was being ruff on GR's:









The one on the left was "SINBAD!!"
He was indeed a sailor.
He rode on the bow of the USCG 41325.
He swam tow lines to overturned sail boats on lake Michigan.
He didn't "shake paw," you had to ask for *PORT* or *STARBOARD!*

The middle one is "Bam-Bam."
He never knew where he was going, but by God he was gonna be the first one there.
He had several thousand pheasant shot over him.

The one on the right is "Thunder."
Thunder was put on earth to help people that were hurting.
I feel bad about Thunder, he got a raw deal, but he did give several people PEACE!

Just sayin'..............


----------



## Chuck Ward

Latisha said:


> That's not a red dog. *THIS *is a red dog.


I'll let you be the judge when you see 'em. You definitely have a red dog there.


----------



## Chuck Ward

road kill said:


> Just in case anyone thought I was being ruff on GR's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left was "SINBAD!!"
> He was indeed a sailor.
> He rode on the bow of the USCG 41325.
> He swam tow lines to overturned sail boats on lake Michigan.
> He didn't "shake paw," you had to ask for *PORT* or  *STARBOARD!*
> 
> The middle one is "Bam-Bam."
> He never knew where he was going, but by God he was gonna be the first one there.
> He had several thousand pheasant shot over him.
> 
> The one on the right is "Thunder."
> Thunder was put on earth to help people that were hurting.
> I feel bad about Thunder, he got a raw deal, but he did give several people PEACE!
> 
> Just sayin'..............


Glad to see the history here, no not being "ruff" on GR's. We swamp collie lovers choose our challenges and sometimes we surprise even ourselves. We have a friendly rivalry here in the northwest area of Wisconsin with our black, brown and yellow dogs as well as the white ones. Want to see them all do well and have a good time. It's really all about the DOGS!


----------



## road kill

Chuck Ward said:


> Glad to see the history here, no not being "ruff" on GR's. We swamp collie lovers choose our challenges and sometimes we surprise even ourselves. We have a friendly rivalry here in the northwest area of Wisconsin with our black, brown and yellow dogs as well as the white ones. Want to see them all do well and have a good time. It's really all about the DOGS!


And I enjoy them all!


----------



## luvalab

I'm getting excited.

Will there be any flatties other than my Ms. Raven?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

RobinZClark said:


> Norton was named after Norton's Antivirus, not the honeymooners, so he does not have any friends named Ralph. But he does have a finance named Lizzy who is an English bulldog and his best friend is Victor (another Keeshond). He will be available to sign autographed pictures at the event.


You named him after anti-virus? Have you met Peter?

/Paul


----------



## road kill

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
labsRus (Crunchy Asian Salad)
STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully (Pasta salad)
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman (no dog)
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
Latisha
_______________________________________________________________

We have ducks for those who want them.
We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
There will be line managers at both set ups.
For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
(My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.

It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.

______________________________________________________________________________

As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
Don't make me pull this car over!!!!

Food:

I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
(4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Huntinman (venison sausage)

_______________________________________________________________________

Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
_______________________________________________________________________

*Any questions or suggestions?*


----------



## Chuck Ward

We'll cover coolers, water, pop and ice for both days for all concerned.


----------



## T-Pines

I told Stan that I would bring a big Lentil salad. It is quite tasty and very healthy, I know, I know, but somebody had to. It can not be all Chocolate and Brats.


----------



## luvalab

T-Pines said:


> I told Stan that I would bring a big Lentil salad. It is quite tasty and very healthy, I know, I know, but somebody had to. It can not be all Chocolate and Brats.


I will bring apples, oranges, maybe a third fruit.


----------



## SjSmith

I'll bring some black bean salsa, plenty of chips, and some sort of desert, whatever I can get my wife to whip up. Looking forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## Labs R Us

I will bring a Crunchy Asian Salad. I'm really looking forward to putting faces with the names ... and talking "dog".


----------



## road kill

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
labsRus (Crunchy Asian Salad)
STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully (Pasta salad)
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman (no dog)- (venison sausage)
Scully
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
Latisha
__________________________________________________ _____________

We have ducks for those who want them.
We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
There will be line managers at both set ups.
For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
(My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.

It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.

__________________________________________________ ____________________________

As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
*If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
Don't make me pull this car over!!!!*
Food:

I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
(4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
There rest is listed above.
__________________________________________________ _____________________

Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
__________________________________________________ _____________________

*Any questions or suggestions? *


----------



## hotel4dogs

I need for everyone to keep their fingers and paws crossed that my boy gets his final Q (pass) in the agility trial on Friday.....


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P (grounds)
> Justin S
> Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Mom of Tess
> labsRus (Crunchy Asian Salad)
> STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Scully (Pasta salad)
> Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
> Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman (no dog)
> Scully
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
> Goldngirl
> Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
> Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
> Latisha
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> We have ducks for those who want them.
> We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
> The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
> There will be line managers at both set ups.
> For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
> For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
> (My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
> Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
> You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
> No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
> There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
> Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
> If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
> Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
> There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
> If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
> Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.
> 
> It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
> If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!
> 
> Food:
> 
> I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
> (4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Huntinman (venison sausage)
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Any questions or suggestions?*


OK, I have thought long and hard on this.
I also discussed it with a few people.

I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "Ribbon."
I thought about making RTF ribbons for the event.

Here are my thoughts.

NO ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, *LAUGH*, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
Bring you inner child (OK, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on Pal's lawn!!!

To me, this will be a "remembered event."

"That's all the people need to know!"


----------



## luvalab

I soooooooo agree!

So, who's going to forge everyone's participation trophy?


----------



## Chuck Ward

So how about all the photographers putting photos from the weekend together and emailing them to all particpants. Have a sign up list with email addresses. Just a thought....... People can share photos as they see fit.......  ;-) :razz:


----------



## road kill

Chuck Ward said:


> So how about all the photographers putting photos from the weekend together and emailing them to all particpants. Have a sign up list with email addresses. Just a thought....... People can share photos as they see fit.......  ;-) :razz:


There will be a couple of photographers there.
*Illinois Bob* takes lots of pictures in this area.
He then posts them on a site where one can go, review, enjoy and download the ones you like.

There will be others there as well, I just don't know them.

I am thinking there will be lots of pictures of everyone.


----------



## Illinois Bob

http://gooddawgs.smugmug.com/

This is the site I use. They(smugmug) charge for photo prints but it's not super expensive. That helps pay for the site. I've found that trying to email everybody pictures is hard to do with groups so we do this instead. I'm not a pro photographer but I do try to make it so that people can see and get photos if they want. The pictures are just a side hobby for fun.If you click on the link and scroll down you can see some of our local events and training days,etc. The gallery "Little Rough Chic" is my Maggie and my other dog Otter is in the "other" gallery. You can also see some of my rock carvings and nature shots.


----------



## JJaxon

Stan, Is the guest list still open? I may be able to do the day trip over from Indy, but not run a dog, she will be 3+ weeks along by then. Anyone thinking of bringing trash bags and toilet paper? May need more than one bucket to go with that paper?


----------



## road kill

JJaxon said:


> Stan, Is the guest list still open? I may be able to do the day trip over from Indy, but not run a dog, she will be 3+ weeks along by then. Anyone thinking of bringing trash bags and toilet paper? May need more than one bucket to go with that paper?


It would be great for you and your PUP!!
Bring food!

I always have TP in the truck.
And the Redhead makes sure other supplies are there as well Ladies.

Plastic bags are a necessary item in any ones training bag.

I mean, some things are obvious, sort of, maybe........kinda!


----------



## Bender

Is it still possible to add a name to the "Fo Sho" list? My wife and I will be getting our lab early May, and it would be nice to meets some of you folks I have been stalking.


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P (grounds)
> Justin S
> Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Mom of Tess
> labsRus (Crunchy Asian Salad)
> STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Scully (Pasta salad)
> Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
> Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman (no dog)
> Scully
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
> Goldngirl
> Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
> Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
> Latisha
> BENDER (NEWBIE)
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> We have ducks for those who want them.
> We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
> The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
> There will be line managers at both set ups.
> For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
> For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
> (My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
> Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
> You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
> No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
> There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
> Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
> If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
> Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
> There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
> If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
> Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.
> 
> It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
> If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!
> 
> Food:
> 
> I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
> (4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Huntinman (venison sausage)
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Any questions or suggestions?*


BUMP............


Need more food.


----------



## road kill

Bender said:


> Is it still possible to add a name to the "Fo Sho" list? My wife and I will be getting our lab early May, and it would be nice to meets some of you folks I have been stalking.


Welcome *"probie," *we will ruin you!!!!!

*RK*


----------



## Labs R Us

BUMP...

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
Labs R US (Crunchy Asian Salad)
STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
BlackMolassas
mjh
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully (Pasta salad)
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore)
Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids
Ray Kirkpatrick
Caryalsobrook
Huntinman (no dog)
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
Latisha
BENDER (NEWBIE)
__________________________________________________


----------



## RobinZClark

My husband, Dick, and I are still planning to attend. My mother broke her hip last Wednesday, but as long as she is recovering well we will still be coming. Dick also has a website where he will upload some pictures: http://www.dickclarkphoto.com/

Would appreciate your prayers for my mother's well being.


----------



## road kill

Just a couple of weeks out.

Everyone still in?


----------



## Tim Culligan

Yep, i am!


----------



## Labs R Us

Yes...I'll be there.


----------



## JustinS

a definate yes


----------



## SjSmith

See yall there.


----------



## goosehuntermp

I'll be there!


----------



## sick lids

crock pot of baked beans here


----------



## Jim Butler

*Sounds like fun*

i'll try and come up for the day on Saturday with my 'peake if wife lets me and it's only 3.5hrs away. We work every other weekend and have two grand babies less than year old that grandma usually spoils on one day of the weekend. If I can make it I will bring some buns and some chips. I'll be outta my league but that's nothing new.


----------



## Bender

My wife and I will be there! Not sure what we will bring yet. I'll probably shop for what we need around town.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am asking for good thoughts from everyone that my boy finishes his MXP (master agility) title on Friday so that we can join you guys!!!!!!


----------



## MomofTess

I've been on the Fo Sho list, however, my dog has had surgery this week and can't bring him. Also, don't feel good about leaving him in a kennel at this point. Sorry to miss it.


----------



## MomofTess

My last comment was a little rambling. Want to make sure that it is clear I will not be coming. Really hate that I can't be there. Good luck with it.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Still in. I am going to have Illinois Bob guide me there on Friday afternoon so I don't get lost. Sorry to hear about your dog's surgery MomofTess. It would have been fun to meet you.


----------



## Illinois Bob

blinddogmaddie; I am going to have Illinois Bob guide me there on Friday afternoon so I don't get lost. QUOTE said:


> Up is north on a map,right? I forget.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

That's why we leave on Friday, so we get there before the weekend is over.


----------



## Chuck Ward

Illinois Bob said:


> blinddogmaddie; I am going to have Illinois Bob guide me there on Friday afternoon so I don't get lost. QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up is north on a map,right? I forget.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends..........
Click to expand...


----------



## Sharon Potter

Looks like I'm going from the maybe list to the staying home list...pups are due the weekend before.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey Nancy, you getting 10 inches of snow today??????


----------



## Pals

I don't know I refuse to look out the window


----------



## Criquetpas

Just got off the phone with my training partner. He judged Bluegrass in KY. he is in a whiteout Rt 57 Northbound towards Chicago about 150 miles South of Chicago. thinking about pulling over for the night.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Here in Decaturland it is nasty. I ran out to do some quick shopping this AM and drove past this:


----------



## Bender

We got some thick flake snowfall in eastern Iowa but not much is sticking... this crazy climate shift in the midwest needs to normalize...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am about 90 miles North of Champaign-Urbana, we got less than an inch. I hear it was really nasty down south of us. Hope everyone is okay, be careful digging out!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Pals said:


> I don't know I refuse to look out the window


just send Archie out and measure how high up he is slushy when he comes back in.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

I'm not even thinking snow, just dry weather, nice water, 70 degrees and lots of fun at Nancy's tech ponds.


----------



## Rocky Stockdale

Unfortunately can't make it do to the birth of my son tomorrow. I'd love to come but would be flying solo. Don't have a dog yet. Would do the grunt work and be the pest asking questions all the time. 

The hotel/motel may give VA discounts. So keep that in mind for you guys n gals looking to save on expenses. Looks like it will be a great time. Maybe I can attend 2nd annual event!

Rocky


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Hi Jamboree Attendees!

I just wanted to let you all know that there will be a waiver to sign that will be available in hardcopy when you arrive. You will also receive one at in your email address, that's tied to your RTF account.

I'm very pleased 1) that Nancy and Bart Pals have agreed to allow the attendees to use their property for this training day.

2) I also want to thank Stan Bullock very much for taking the initiative to not only suggest the concept, but also take the ball and run with it, organizing this fun training day.

I'm glad that the RTF resource has been a mechanism through which some folks can meet, do a little training, and have some fun. Please note, this is NOT a sanctioned event of any kind with any registry. This is NOT a seminar, or a workshop. This is NOT a competition. It is a fun training day and we are there to have fun training the dog at the line at that moment. We are not there to compare one dog against any others, nor to "test" any dog. 

It is fun training...period, with a social spin. Meet a new friend or two, have a laugh or two, and SAFELY enjoy a training day together.

Special thanks to David Carrington and AVERY. We have been given the opportunity to distribute to a few folks, the newest version of the Avery hexabumper. They have the new Avery Sporting dog logo, and the plasticizer chemistry has been adjusted to make them more flexible and perhaps even more cold temperature forgiving in times of cold induced brittleness. (a fact of polymer chemistry) I think a recent gripe on the product review board may have assisted in triggering this. 

We have a few other Avery items also to pass out to participants in the event.

Our legal advisor has suggested that we make it clear now, in advance, that a waiver signature will be a condition of participation. This way, if anyone has issue, they know now rather than after taking it upon themselves to drive.

It's all good. It's all fun.

Chris


----------



## road kill

Date: 4/6/13

FO SHO:
Chris A
Nancy P (grounds) 
Justin S
Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
Matt Gasaway
Johnds
RobinZClark 
Mom of Tess
Labs R US (Crunchy Asian Salad)
STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Scully (Pasta salad)
Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore, sloppy joes, Easter candy)
Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
blinddogmaddie
Sick Lids (beans!)
Caryalsobrook (liquid refreshments)
Huntinman (no dog)
T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
Goldngirl
Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
Latisha
BENDER (NEWBIE)
______________________________________________________________________________________

OK, we are gonna need some help.
I don't want Nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
I believe the eqp. thing is done.
Someone else is working on birds.

We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, IT'S TIME TO LEARN!
Again, I want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!

1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.

If it RAINS, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
I'm sorry, but in April it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!

But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs. 
We have ducks for those who want them.
We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
There will be line managers at both set ups.
For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
(My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.

It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.

__________________________________________________ ____________________________

Hotel Information; 
Days Inn and Suites Casey
933 N Route 49, Casey, IL 62420 US 
Phone: 1-217-932-2212Fax: 1-217-932-2232
________________________________________________________________________________



As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
Don't make me pull this car over!!!!

Food:

I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
(4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
Huntinman (venison sausage)

__________________________________________________ _____________________

Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
__________________________________________________ _____________________

Any questions or suggestions?
OK, I have thought long and hard on this.
I also discussed it with a few people.

I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "Ribbon."
I thought about making RTF ribbons for the event.

Here are my thoughts.

NO ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, LAUGH, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
Bring you inner child (OK, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on Pal's lawn!!!

To me, this will be a "remembered event."

"That's all the people need to know!"

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

The only missing peice is the directions and location of the grounds.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Were ready to have some fun and train. Looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## blackasmollases

Very bad news for me. I got boned outta the weekend by some older guys at work. Definitely my loss. And now I have to eat a hotel room for two nights. Next time I'll put it down on the calendar. Haven't worked a weekend in 3 years and bam, go figure. Hope you all have fun. Was looking forward to it. Anyone looking for a room friday and saturday


----------



## Pals

Why can't you cancel hotel? I would call them ASAP. Stinks about work sorry. 

The weather is looking good, fingers crossed. I was down at farm today and the water is amazing.


----------



## blackasmollases

Pals said:


> Why can't you cancel hotel? I would call them ASAP. Stinks about work sorry.
> 
> The weather is looking good, fingers crossed. I was down at farm today and the water is amazing.


No cancellation is what I was told. Gonna try to get ahold of the manager monday. I was told I could transfer names though so if someone hasn't booked yet let me know. Looking forward to pics and stories. Live and learn, make it happen next time. Hope all have a good time


----------



## sick lids

road kill said:


> Date: 4/6/13
> 
> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P (grounds)
> Justin S
> Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Mom of Tess
> Labs R US (Crunchy Asian Salad)
> STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
> BlackMolassas
> mjh
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Scully (Pasta salad)
> Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore, sloppy joes)
> Luvalab (Apples, Oranges, fruit)
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids crock pot of baked beans.
> Ray Kirkpatrick
> Caryalsobrook
> Huntinman (no dog)
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
> Goldngirl
> Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
> Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
> Latisha
> BENDER (NEWBIE)
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> OK, we are gonna need some help.
> I don't want Nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
> I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
> I believe the eqp. thing is done.
> Someone else is working on birds.
> 
> We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, IT'S TIME TO LEARN!
> Again, I want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!
> 
> 1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.
> 
> If it RAINS, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
> I'm sorry, but in April it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
> What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!
> 
> But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs.
> We have ducks for those who want them.
> We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
> The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
> There will be line managers at both set ups.
> For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
> For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
> (My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
> Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
> You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
> No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
> There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
> Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
> If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
> Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
> There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
> If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
> Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.
> 
> It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ____________________________
> 
> Hotel Information;
> Days Inn and Suites Casey
> 933 N Route 49, Casey, IL 62420 US
> Phone: 1-217-932-2212Fax: 1-217-932-2232
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
> If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!
> 
> Food:
> 
> I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
> (4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Huntinman (venison sausage)
> 
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> Any questions or suggestions?
> OK, I have thought long and hard on this.
> I also discussed it with a few people.
> 
> I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
> I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "Ribbon."
> I thought about making RTF ribbons for the event.
> 
> Here are my thoughts.
> 
> NO ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, LAUGH, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
> Bring you inner child (OK, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on Pal's lawn!!!
> 
> To me, this will be a "remembered event."
> 
> "That's all the people need to know!"
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The only missing peice is the directions and location of the grounds.


put me in for some baked beans!


----------



## SjSmith

Pals said:


> The weather is looking good, fingers crossed. I was down at farm today and the water is amazing.


Nancy, make sure and let me know if there's anything that I can help you with next week.

Scott


----------



## caryalsobrook

Can't cook but can bring some refreshments, after training if that is ok.


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> Date: 4/6/13
> 
> FO SHO:
> Chris A
> Nancy P (grounds)
> Justin S
> Byron Musick (birds, donated Byrons club))
> Matt Gasaway
> Johnds
> RobinZClark
> Mom of Tess
> Labs R US (Crunchy Asian Salad)
> STRAIGHT-GUT (Black bean salsa & chips)
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Scully (Pasta salad)
> Starkeeper Kennels (equipment galore, sloppy joes)
> blinddogmaddie
> Sick Lids (beans!)
> Caryalsobrook (liquid refreshments)
> Huntinman (no dog)
> T-Pines (Mr & Mrs) - (Lentil Salad)
> Goldngirl
> Illinois Bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
> Chuck Ward (Ice/water/soda)
> Latisha
> BENDER (NEWBIE)
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> OK, we are gonna need some help.
> I don't want Nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
> I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
> I believe the eqp. thing is done.
> Someone else is working on birds.
> 
> We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, IT'S TIME TO LEARN!
> Again, I want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!
> 
> 1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.
> 
> If it RAINS, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
> I'm sorry, but in April it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
> What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!
> 
> But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs.
> We have ducks for those who want them.
> We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
> The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
> There will be line managers at both set ups.
> For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
> For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
> (My plan is Chris and I at one line, Janie H and Dwayne D, Starkeeper Kennels, at the other line.)
> Nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
> You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
> No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
> There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
> Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
> If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
> Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt Nancy has mentioned.
> There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
> If you want to learn drills and or run some Janie Hoctel (who runs a Ladies Handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
> Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.
> 
> It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ____________________________
> 
> Hotel Information;
> Days Inn and Suites Casey
> 933 N Route 49, Casey, IL 62420 US
> Phone: 1-217-932-2212Fax: 1-217-932-2232
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
> If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are NOT to be consumed until after training!!
> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!
> 
> Food:
> 
> I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
> (4 dozen Wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
> Goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> Huntinman (venison sausage)
> 
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> Let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> Any questions or suggestions?
> OK, I have thought long and hard on this.
> I also discussed it with a few people.
> 
> I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
> I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "Ribbon."
> I thought about making RTF ribbons for the event.
> 
> Here are my thoughts.
> 
> NO ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, LAUGH, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
> Bring you inner child (OK, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on Pal's lawn!!!
> 
> To me, this will be a "remembered event."
> 
> "That's all the people need to know!"
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The only missing peice is the directions and location of the grounds.


Nancy asked rthat I remind you all to bring chairs, snacks, water etc for when we are in the field.
*Also, as far as I know there are no toilets, prepare accordingly!!!!!*









Nancy will be forthcoming with directions this week!

Again, I remind everyone to respect the property and equipment being made available for our enjoyment!
Not suggesting anyone wouldn't.

It looks as though a few have dropped out, there is a little room for a couple of dogs yet.

Again, Newbies and Probies, bring a notebook and pen/pencils!


----------



## luvalab

I'm out.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Looking forward to a fun weekend with some warm weather! Hoping to possibly get my little guy (4 months) in some water for the first time if its warm enough!


----------



## huntinman

luvalab said:


> I'm out.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BwH__x6jV6A


----------



## luvalab

huntinman said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BwH__x6jV6A


 


Too funny. I could watch Seinfeld clips all day.

But I have been called to Cake Duty, and perfect yellow cake with raspberry filling and vanilla buttercream is no laughing matter.


----------



## wckrishet

Is there still room,would love to come over


----------



## road kill

wckrishet said:


> Is there still room,would love to come over


Welcome to RTF.
Where are you from?
What kind of retriever do you have?
What are your interests trialing, testing or hunting?

What brought you to RTF?


----------



## Brad

Road Kill!
What ya'll have headed up sounds like a great project.
Keep it up


----------



## wckrishet

Hi I am from the St louis area been duck hunting: for30+ yrs. Heard about the forum while attrnding a training day withGateway retrivers

got a fox red lab he is 6 months oldwant to get into hunt trails


----------



## Pals

I believe Justin is bringing some birds also.


----------



## road kill

wckrishet said:


> Hi I am from the St louis area been duck hunting: for30+ yrs. Heard about the forum while attrnding a training day withGateway retrivers
> 
> got a fox red lab he is 6 months oldwant to get into hunt trails


Well, there will be every level of retriever enthusiast attending.
Bring a dish to pass and head over.

I grew up in St Louis, went to Mehlville HS.
Used to hunt ducks as a kid on the back waters of the Mississippi into the Meremac river.
Which part of town are you from?



Byron Musick said:


> How many dogs are going to be there, is there a doggy head count? I may be able to figure a way to get even more birds if we think we need them...


Looks like about 25-30 dogs.

The plan is to divide into 2 flights of 12-15 dogs, run a series, do lunch, run another series.
Hopefully a water series and a land series, we'll see what the conditions permit.
Then fire up the grill!!!!!


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> date: 4/6/13
> 
> fo sho:
> Chris a
> nancy p (grounds)
> justin s
> byron musick (birds, donated byrons club))
> matt gasaway
> johnds
> robinzclark
> mom of tess
> labs r us (crunchy asian salad)
> straight-gut (black bean salsa & chips)
> goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> scully (pasta salad)
> starkeeper kennels (equipment galore, sloppy joes, easter candy)
> luvalab (apples, oranges, fruit)
> blinddogmaddie
> sick lids (beans!)
> caryalsobrook (liquid refreshments)
> huntinman (no dog)
> t-pines (mr & mrs) - (lentil salad)
> goldngirl
> illinois bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
> chuck ward (ice/water/soda)
> latisha
> bender (newbie)
> wckrishet (newbie)
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ok, we are gonna need some help.
> I don't want nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
> I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
> I believe the eqp. Thing is done.
> Someone else is working on birds.
> 
> We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, it's time to learn!
> Again, i want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!
> 
> 1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.
> 
> If it rains, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
> I'm sorry, but in april it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
> What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!
> 
> But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs.
> We have ducks for those who want them.
> We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
> The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
> There will be line managers at both set ups.
> For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
> For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
> (my plan is chris and i at one line, janie h and dwayne d, starkeeper kennels, at the other line.)
> nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
> You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
> No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
> There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
> Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
> If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
> Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt nancy has mentioned.
> There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
> If you want to learn drills and or run some janie hoctel (who runs a ladies handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
> Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.
> 
> It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ____________________________
> 
> hotel information;
> days inn and suites casey
> 933 n route 49, casey, il 62420 us
> phone: 1-217-932-2212fax: 1-217-932-2232
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
> If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are not to be consumed until after training!!
> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!
> 
> Food:
> 
> I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
> (4 dozen wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
> goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
> huntinman (venison sausage)
> 
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
> __________________________________________________ _____________________
> 
> any questions or suggestions?
> Ok, i have thought long and hard on this.
> I also discussed it with a few people.
> 
> I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
> I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "ribbon."
> i thought about making rtf ribbons for the event.
> 
> Here are my thoughts.
> 
> No ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, laugh, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
> Bring you inner child (ok, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on pal's lawn!!!
> 
> To me, this will be a "remembered event."
> 
> "that's all the people need to know!"
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> the only missing peice is the directions and location of the grounds.


bumpalump!!!


----------



## blinddogmaddie

I am bringing a gas grill and a ******* toilet for emergency use in the field. Also munchies for the meals.


----------



## wckrishet

I will bring some pork steaks and soda.
road kill I live off of telegraph roughly 300 yds for the Meramac.


----------



## road kill

wckrishet said:


> I will bring some pork steaks and soda.
> road kill I live off of telegraph roughly 300 yds for the Meramac.


Amazing, I grew up on Forder & Ringer.
You in Arnold or Oakville?
Do you remember "Frankies Twin Pools?"


Pork steaks are good...........I don't get them much up this way any more.


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION******

The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

Meeting time 7:00 am
Departure time TBD


----------



## duk4me

I'm so jealous I can't stand it!


----------



## wckrishet

Live in Arnold behind the mimi mart.


----------



## huntinman

blinddogmaddie said:


> I am bringing a *gas grill and a ******* toilet* for emergency use in the field. Also munchies for the meals.


Interesting, is it a combo unit?


----------



## SjSmith

huntinman said:


> Interesting, is it a combo unit?


I'm getting a picture in my head but can't find anything on the net to match it.


----------



## Howard N

> Originally Posted by *blinddogmaddie*
> _I am bringing a *gas grill and a ******* toilet* for emergency use in the field. Also munchies for the meals._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, is it a combo unit?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You ain't right Bill.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## goosehuntermp

gang...I never cancel on anything...but something unavoidable has come up. I gotta back out. I hope you all have a wonderful training day, I truly wish I could be there, because it looks like some awesome water. 

Mike


----------



## blinddogmaddie

huntinman...I can make it a combo just for you, so you can enjoy your meal and sit at ease at the same time.  Just look for the black enclosed trailer.


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION******

The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

Meeting time 7:00 am
Departure time TBD


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION******

The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

Meeting time 7:00 am
Departure time TBD


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Man I can't wait to here the gossip from this event. 

/Paul


----------



## road kill

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Man I can't wait to here the gossip from this event.
> 
> /Paul


Maybe you might *HEAR* some too?;-)


----------



## road kill

road kill said:


> *****ATTENTION******
> 
> The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
> We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down.
> 
> Meeting time 7:00 am
> Departure time TBD


date: 4/6/13

fo sho:
Chris a
nancy p (grounds) 
justin s
byron musick (birds, donated byrons club))
matt gasaway
johnds
robinzclark 
mom of tess
labs r us (crunchy asian salad)
straight-gut (black bean salsa & chips)
goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
scully (pasta salad)
starkeeper kennels (equipment galore, sloppy joes, easter candy)
luvalab (apples, oranges, fruit)
blinddogmaddie
sick lids (beans!)
caryalsobrook (liquid refreshments)
huntinman (no dog)
t-pines (mr & mrs) - (lentil salad)
goldngirl
illinois bob (no dogs--official camera dude)
chuck ward (ice/water/soda)
latisha
bender (newbie)
wckrishet (newbie)
__________________________________________________ ____________________________________

ok, we are gonna need some help.
I don't want nancy trying to handle all of this alone.
I am trying to get food and training equipment lined up.
I believe the eqp. Thing is done.
Someone else is working on birds.

We may all have to run a bird station..............if you don't know how, it's time to learn!
Again, i want the utmost courtesy for the property we get to use!!!!!

1 more thing, to solve a possible issue.

If it rains, and conditions are extremely muddy, then we may have to cancel the pond useage!
I'm sorry, but in april it can get pretty bad and we don't want to ruin the ara around the pond.
What you may not realize though, is the sun follows me around!!!!

But, if that happens, then we run all land, it will still be warmer thane here, and still get to run our dogs. 
We have ducks for those who want them.
We will have simultaneuos water and land set ups.
The set ups will be 3 marks and 2 blinds.
There will be line managers at both set ups.
For those who want it, there will be an 870 & poppers & a bucket.
For those who want it, there will be duck calls and blanks fired at the launcher.
(my plan is chris and i at one line, janie h and dwayne d, starkeeper kennels, at the other line.)
nancy will be free to make sure everything runs properly and watch over the grounds.
You can run them how ever you wish to suit your experience / confidence level.
No one will be rushed, so relax and take your time.
There will be plenty of equipment, to set these up properly.
Experience "judges" will do the set ups.
If you run one session in the morning, you will switch after lunch.
Lunch wil be bring your own or go to the restaraunt nancy has mentioned.
There will be some professional trainers at the event that can help you out, again, at what ever level you are at.
If you want to learn drills and or run some janie hoctel (who runs a ladies handlers seminar) will be there and glad to help you learn them.
Bring a notebook and paper and pen/pencil.

It looks like roughly 30 dogs will be there.

__________________________________________________ ____________________________

hotel information; 
days inn and suites casey
933 n route 49, casey, il 62420 us 
phone: 1-217-932-2212fax: 1-217-932-2232
__________________________________________________ ______________________________



as far as the tail gate afterwards, we need some more folks to commit to food and or water & soda (and what ever else you might like)!
*NO GRILLING *until after the training events are over!
If there is any alcoholic beverages, they are not to be consumed until after training!!
Don't make me pull this car over!!!!

Food:

I am bringing a pot full of road kill!
(4 dozen wisconsin brats, saurkraut, buns and cookies)
goosehuntermp (dutch oven "death by chocolate")
huntinman (venison sausage)

__________________________________________________ _____________________

let me know what dish to pass you can bring.
__________________________________________________ _____________________

any questions or suggestions?
Ok, i have thought long and hard on this.
I also discussed it with a few people.

I have learned in my life to live for the moment.
I have also observed many people get caught up in/on the "ribbon."
i thought about making rtf ribbons for the event.

Here are my thoughts.

No ribbon, come, relax, enjoy, meet new friends, laugh, be "in the moment" and leave in a good way!
Bring you inner child (ok, for me it's not so "inner") and your puppy and play on pal's lawn!!!

To me, this will be a "remembered event."

"that's all the people need to know!"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

road kill said:


> Maybe you might *HEAR* some too?;-)


Lets hope the training is better than Apple's auto correct...

/Paul


----------



## road kill

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Lets hope the training is better than Apple's auto correct...
> 
> /Paul


I have one of them new fangled contraptions too.
It takes liberty's..................


----------



## Cheryl Knapp

All of you who are going, have a really great time. Enjoy the moment, love the journey, dance with your partner. Maybe the next one I can make it - maybe closer to FL - around VA somewhere???

Safe travels to you all,


----------



## Labs R Us

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Man I can't wait to here the gossip from this event.
> 
> /Paul


Haven't you heard that whatever happens in Casey Illinois, stays in Casey Illinois? Looking forward to meeting a bunch of RTFers, enjoying warmer weather, talking dog, and doing some training.


----------



## Illinois Bob

Labs R Us said:


> Haven't you heard that whatever happens in Casey Illinois, stays in Casey Illinois? QUOTE]
> 
> Don't forget that there will be cameras wandering around.


----------



## Pals

The wetland is beautiful and ready for dogs. No problem getting down to the main mound. So there you have it--nice water and beautiful weather forcasted.


----------



## huntinman

Pals said:


> The wetland is beautiful and ready for dogs. No problem getting down to the main mound. So there you have it--nice water and *beautiful weather forcasted.*


You shouldn't have said that...


----------



## blinddogmaddie

I'm thinking positive and ready for some great fun, weather and training. If I stay home, we wll still be walking on water instead of swimmimg in it.


----------



## JJaxon

road kill said:


> *****ATTENTION******
> 
> The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
> We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down.
> 
> Meeting time 7:00 am
> Departure time TBD


That is 7 am Eastern time, for those traveling in from Indiana, Ohio...


----------



## huntinman

JJaxon said:


> That is 7 am Eastern time, for those traveling in from Indiana, Ohio...


I believe IL is CENTRAL time zone...

https://www.google.com/search?q=us+timezone+map&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#


(Now, if you had posted this on Monday, I would think you were just joshing us;-))


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

huntinman said:


> I believe IL is CENTRAL time zone...
> )


Or maybe..........


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION******
The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

*Meeting time 7:00 am CST*
Departure time TBD


----------



## wckrishet

Do you think because we have several young puppies
Attending someone could help us with basic ob.
how to use heeling stick, intro to cc, intro ff. Intro to.
water. With all the great people there it sure would be great help


----------



## hotel4dogs

***ahem***

I believe it's CDT, not CST. CST would be an hour earlier.

Just sayin' 



road kill said:


> *****ATTENTION******
> The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
> We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down.
> 
> *Meeting time 7:00 am CST*
> Departure time TBD


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

you guys don't spring forward?


----------



## road kill

wckrishet said:


> Do you think because we have several young puppies
> Attending someone could help us with basic ob.
> how to use heeling stick, intro to cc, intro ff. Intro to.
> water. With all the great people there it sure would be great help


*YES!*
I will introduce you.


----------



## road kill

My friend Jerry, owner of "Wild Wings Sportsmans Club" is donating 2 dozen pheasants for the event.
(Double click the club name to view his link)


Thank you Jerry!


----------



## Illinois Bob

road kill said:


> My friend Jerry, owner of "Wild Wings Sportsmans Club" is donating 2 dozen pheasants for the event.
> (Double click the club name to view his link)
> 
> 
> Thank you Jerry!


 Excellent, we have lunch.


----------



## road kill

I have just learned that there will be a Gordon Setter at the event.
This particular Gordon Setter is an HRCH!!!!


----------



## road kill

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Man I can't wait to hear the gossip from this event.
> 
> /Paul


There will be an RTF Rendezvous "Gossip" thread up by Sunday nite!!!!


----------



## mjh345

As previously revealed, I have arranged through the St Louis Golden Retriever Club to get 50-60 ducks for everybody's use at Nancy's RTF training retreat.
My son Alex and Justin S are going to transport those birds to Nancys Wetlands for this weekends use.

If possible, I hope to join the group for some training also.

Hope everybody enjoys themselves


----------



## hotel4dogs

What are the plans for Sunday?


----------



## road kill

hotel4dogs said:


> What are the plans for Sunday?


I am still trying to figure out what time it is.....................


----------



## Pals

Byron Musick said:


> I've been following this the best I can, when did you say you were bringing 50-60 birds>?


I did a few pages back. More birds are always welcome. Less rebirding. Justin is bringing them.


----------



## Pals

More training Barb. There are 3 farms to play on. It is right now 7:26. Helpful ain't I?


----------



## road kill

Pals said:


> More training Barb. There are 3 farms to play on. It is right now 7:26. Helpful ain't I?


Yeah, but is it CST, CDT or what?


----------



## Pals

Central Daylight Time. It us now 7:36.  this is fun


----------



## Labs R Us

road kill said:


> Yeah, but is it CST, CDT or what?


It is CDT for Central Daylight Time.


----------



## Chuck Ward

Getting excited. Gonna' be great with all the birds and different dogs. FUN,FUN,FUN!


----------



## Latisha

Hey all, I am sorry to say I won't be able to make it this weekend. I have been looking forward to this for a while now but unfortunately it is not going to work out. I hope everyone has a lot of fun, and can't wait to hear the after stories.


----------



## JusticeDog

Byron Musick said:


> I've been following this the best I can, when did you say you were bringing 50-60 birds>?


And, 20 pheasants, and a partridge in a pear tree.... you gotta keep up, Byron!


----------



## caryalsobrook

I'm confused. If it is CDT, what time do we start the refreshments. And if it is EDT, what time do we start the refreshments????


----------



## JS

It's 5 o'clock somewhere. 

JS


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION******
The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

Meeting time 7:00 am *LOCAL TIME*:shock:


----------



## huntinman

road kill said:


> *****ATTENTION******
> The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
> We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down.
> 
> Meeting time 7:00 am *LOCAL TIME*:shock:


Now we're talkin


----------



## SjSmith

Ken Bora said:


> you guys don't spring forward?


I refuse to, I'll be there prior to 7:00 am EST.


----------



## Howard N

SjSmith said:


> I refuse to, I'll be there prior to 7:00 am EST.



Hmmm, isn't EST and CDT the same?


----------



## SjSmith

Howard N said:


> Hmmm, isn't EST and CDT the same?


My point exactly!


----------



## road kill

*****ATTENTION****** 
The hotel is on exit 129 on I-70 EAST, Casey Illinois.
We will meet at the Mc Donalds right across from the hotel and then caravan down. 

Meeting time 7:00 am* LOCAL TIME *:shock:

_________________________________________________________

Everything is in order, Nancy says the water is excellent.
Weather is forecast to be great (bring umbrella anyway!)

mjh got us some pretty good ducks to use!

I hope to get a chance to meet evryone of you and shake your hand!
(doesn't sound right, but you get it)
It will be my HONOR!!

I truly hope this is a fun, memorable event for all!!!!!
We will be busy tonight cooking brats and C/C cookies!

We will hit the road tomorrow at 7:00am *LOCAL TIME!!!*

Peace out..............


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

This is going to be a great event. Sorry we have to miss. Still in the middle of moving/remodeling.


----------



## 2tall

Is that what Nancy is going to look like by the time this whole thing is over?


----------



## road kill

Suggestion from a friend:




> 1. no politics
> 
> 2. no religion
> 
> 3. no criticizing other peoples dogs
> 
> 4. no criticizing alternative training methods (lardy vs smartworks) etc
> 
> 5. its all about having fun and all about the dogs


----------



## BonMallari

For those attending the RTF event


PLEASE DRIVE SAFELY........I REPEAT....DRIVE SAFELY...

Play nice with each other

Have a great time

Return home safely to your loved ones....


----------



## Tim Culligan

Labs R Us and I are hitting the road tomorrow around 11:30 AM. If you see a white Toyota with WI military plates at the Days Inn we will have beer and wine! Looking forward to meeting some new friends and talking dogs!


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Leaving at 2:00 PM. Green suburban with WI plates and black enclosed trailer. See you there.


----------



## Phil W

Do you have room for a couple more newbies? No dogs, just want to watch and learn.


----------



## JustinS

leaving at 11 am tomorrow should show up to casey around 11 pm I am so pumped!!!


----------



## blinddogmaddie

That's a long drive Justin. Hope your drive is good and safe.


----------



## mjh345

JustinS said:


> leaving at 11 am tomorrow should show up to casey around 11 pm I am so pumped!!!


Drive carefully Justin, I look forward to seeing you all. I may make you spend the night or at least take a nap if you need it. Haha
Seriously be careful and good luck on the test. Call me on your way and we'll talk and coordinate our schedules I'll see you tomorrow evening and transfer the birds to you for the event
Take care and have fun!!


----------



## RJW

This should be a really nice weekend. Be sure and take lots of pics for those of us that can't be attending..... PLEASE


----------



## mjh345

Hey folks, It seems to me that Nancy's contribution to this weekend of fun is being greatly overlooked in favor of others whose contributions consist of bringing hot dogs or a covered dish or something. Everybody likes hotdogs, covered dishes, cookies and the like but that is the makings for a picnic. You can have a picnic anywhere and pick up the ingredients at virtually any grocery store or Wal Mart.
What Nancy has made available to a great number of strangers is a training day on her grounds. She has opened her home to mostly strangers to frolic and enjoy a weekend with their dogs. You can't buy that at Wal Mart. Not only that, she has tolerated some huge ego's selflessly, which I know has caused her some grief. Most people would have said to hell with the headaches & ego trip and pulled the plug on this affair.
Not Nancy, she has smiled through it all and worked her butt off & managed to provide you all an opportunity to have a fun filled enjoyable weekend on her land and her dime. I know she has a lot on her plate right now in addition to the added responsibility this weekend entails. In addition to all that you people will soon learn that not only has she cheerfully provided you all and your dogs a playground to train on; but that that playground is a world class playground for dogs. You will be hard pressed to find nicer training grounds anywhere than what Nancy has gracefully offered up to the RTF community.

I wish I were there right now as originally planned. 
Thank You Nancy for all you do

SALUTE!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Have fun all you folks. I am jealous. Think of me at work!!!Want to see pics!!!when weekend over.


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Nancy's my IDOL. I will worship her for donating her grounds aqnd everything. There's also Stan and Chris for organizing this, but they don't rate as high as Nancy. Sorry guys.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

blinddogmaddie said:


> Nancy's my IDOL. I will worship her for donating her grounds aqnd everything. There's also Stan and Chris for organizing this, but they don't rate as high as Nancy. Sorry guys.


Blinddogmaddie, I agree with you. 

Personally, I've organized nothing. RTF is essentially the "newspaper" that was used to announce the event. The big thanks go to Nancy and her husband and neighbors, as well as Stan and all of the many others pulling together to pitch in and have a fun training day. 

I'll be there tomorrow morning.

I look forward to meeting lots of new folks and to a fun, low-stress, low-pressure day of throwing marks for each other!

Chris


----------



## huntinman

mjh345 said:


> Hey folks, It seems to me that Nancy's contribution to this weekend of fun is being greatly overlooked in favor of others whose contributions consist of bringing hot dogs or a covered dish or something. Everybody likes hotdogs, covered dishes, cookies and the like but that is the makings for a picnic. You can have a picnic anywhere and pick up the ingredients at virtually any grocery store or Wal Mart.
> What Nancy has made available to a great number of strangers is a training day on her grounds. She has opened her home to mostly strangers to frolic and enjoy a weekend with their dogs. You can't buy that at Wal Mart. Not only that, she has tolerated some huge ego's selflessly, which I know has caused her some grief. Most people would have said to hell with the headaches & ego trip and pulled the plug on this affair.
> Not Nancy, she has smiled through it all and worked her butt off & managed to provide you all an opportunity to have a fun filled enjoyable weekend on her land and her dime. I know she has a lot on her plate right now in addition to the added responsibility this weekend entails. In addition to all that you people will soon learn that not only has she cheerfully provided you all and your dogs a playground to train on; but that that playground is a world class playground for dogs. You will be hard pressed to find nicer training grounds anywhere than what Nancy has gracefully offered up to the RTF community.
> 
> I wish I were there right now as originally planned.
> Thank You Nancy for all you do
> 
> SALUTE!!!!


Mark, I think Nancy is very gracious to do this and allow all of us on her property. I also know that we are all adults and have not yet arrived in Casey IL. You can rest assured that anyone in my family (my wife and I) will be sure to express our utmost gratitude to ALL involved with making the event go on as planned. Especially Nancy, but including the others that made communications about the event with the forum. Since about the age of 18, (which was so long ago I can barely remember it) I have not needed another adult to remind me how to conduct myself in public or private, or when to express appreciation for anything. Talk about egos...


----------



## JusticeDog

blinddogmaddie said:


> Nancy's my IDOL. I will worship her for donating her grounds and everything.


I'm wearing my t-shirt...... "I IDOLIZE NANCY!" I know she would just love it, if you all showed up wearing one... even if you made it yourself..... 

Right Pals? :razz:

(She is just going to love this when she sees it... Hah! )


----------



## hotel4dogs

We cannot thank Nancy enough, no matter how many times, and in how many ways we say it. Nancy, you are the BEST!


----------



## hotel4dogs

anddddd....

COUNT US IN!!!


----------



## frontier

JusticeDog said:


> I'm wearing my t-shirt...... "I IDOLIZE NANCY!" I know she would just love it, if you all showed up wearing one... even if you made it yourself.....
> 
> Right Pals? :razz:
> 
> (She is just going to love this when she sees it... Hah! )


Will be with you all in spirit...videos and photos posted after the fact would be terrific.. happy training!


----------



## Labs R Us

hotel4dogs said:


> anddddd....
> 
> COUNT US IN!!!


Great....we are on our way!! 
Congratulations too!


----------



## johnds

I will be at the Days Inn around 8:00 - grey silverado w/ dog box. I will have lots of cookies and beer. Looking forward to meeting all of you.

John


----------



## FOM

JusticeDog said:


> I'm wearing my t-shirt...... "I IDOLIZE NANCY!" I know she would just love it, if you all showed up wearing one... even if you made it yourself.....
> 
> Right Pals? :razz:
> 
> (She is just going to love this when she sees it... Hah! )


Is that kind of like American Idol? But "Nancy Idol" instead?

Now I can't get that stupid theme music out of my head for Americ...I mean Nancy Idol! 

As Joe S. would say....helpy help person regards!


----------



## Pals

You are bad friends. Not helping!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I just got back in town tonight and am getting some stuff packed up.

See you guys in the AM.

Chris


----------



## TWilkinson

I am definitely in for the 2nd one!


----------



## JusticeDog

Pals said:


> You are bad friends. Not helping!


 No no. VERY VERY FUNNY FRIENDS!


----------



## hotel4dogs

awesome people...great dogs....gorgeous grounds...perfect weather....tail gate party starting in a few minutes...it just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## 2tall

Thanks Barb! Was beginning to wonder if there were any survivors!;-)


----------



## gdgnyc

hotel4dogs said:


> awesome people...great dogs....gorgeous grounds...perfect weather....tail gate party starting in a few minutes...it just doesn't get any better than this!


Give every one a hello from me.


----------



## JustinS

Just wanted let you all know we all survived day, a bit sun burnt but the weather was great the water is amazing and the bed is comfortable at the hotel.


----------



## wckrishet

Had a great time yesterday. K-lab was introduced to decoys, 
100 yrd retrives, water and water retrives. First time I had ever sawp
a puppy swim backwards. Oh yea,I met some great people too


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Huge thanks to Nancy and Bart Pals for the hard work they obviously went through to make their farm ready for the event. An additional huge thanks for all the hard work they went through at their own home to host a group of retriever folks, most of whom they'd never met before.

The original concept was Stan's and he pulled together many of the details. Thanks Stan! Janie Hoctel worked the line all day giving great coaching and suggestions to handlers of all levels - Brand new, never been to an event before, to folks running MH and QAA dogs. One takeaway for me that I keep on realizing again and again, "keep an open mind". If you close your mind and don't pay attention to other folks, who have success in the game with their own dogs, you may miss something. At this point in my dog game life, I really like discussing ideas to see how I'd approach it, and how others may do it. Frankly I wish that Janie, and her poor husband Duane, who never got any RTF/Avery raffle tickets, lived closer. I'd like to train with them more!

I met so many great new people, and rather than list names, I'll just keep it general. Everyone was really great. 

Thanks to all of the RTF sponsors for keeping RTF running. Without this thread, many of the folks who met this weekend, would not have done so. I think we picked up some new folks in our sport, and I know of at least one situation where a couple new training partners were formed. Turns out they live only 20 minutes apart!

Special thanks to David Carrington and Avery. We had a cool raffle at the end of the day and everyone left with some cool merchandise. Caps, bumpers, streamers, Dri-Stor dog food bags,... The best of all was when one of our long distance participants chose to take the AVERY BANNER as his prize when his number was drawn. 

Display it with pride, my friend!

For those of you who picked up the new generation of Avery hexabumpers, feel free to share your thoughts. They're more flexible/softer these days. What do you think?

Thanks to all of you... 

Nancy's my hero. 

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Nicely said Chris. Yes it is nice to put a name to a face!! That to me is the beauty of this forum exactly what you said. Hope there are pics coming.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Very nicely said, Chris. I won't repeat what you said, just agree with you 200%.
Oh, and I had no idea we have so many young, good looking men on this forum ;-)


----------



## duk4me

hotel4dogs said:


> Very nicely said, Chris. I won't repeat what you said, just agree with you 200%.
> Oh, and I had no idea we have so many young, good looking men on this forum ;-)


Yep but there are a bunch of us old fat farts on here too.


----------



## huntinman

duk4me said:


> Yep but there are a bunch of us old fat farts on here too.


We're not as good as we once were, but we're as good once as we ever were!


----------



## huntinman

Great time had by all on Nancy and Bart's awesome place! Thanks Pals family!! Also thanks to all who made the RTF event happen, you know who you are. Here is a pic of Nancy's great water!


----------



## Matt Gasaway

I do believe that was the view from the long bird station today!


----------



## hotel4dogs

a few random thoughts...
Nancy was right, those burgers are to die for! And the Moonshine Burger place is something you just have to experience. Can't even describe it. (although here's a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonshine,_Illinois ). 
Nancy's grounds are stunning. Her "garage" (shed?) is nicer than most houses I've been in. The buck rack on the wall is the biggest I've ever seen. 
Archie is awesome. Handsome and full of himself.
Amazing array of food! Stan's bratwurst were terrific, recipe had to be had! Tons of salads, desserts, libations. The donations from Avery were an unexpected, and welcome, bonus. I think everyone went home with at least 3 hats, as well as dog drying towels, bumpers, and other goodies.
All other things aside, the advice from Janie was well worth the trip!
A great time. Thanks so much to all who made it happen.


----------



## SjSmith

Yes, wow! Thanks to everyone that made it happen and I really enjoyed meeting and spending the weekend with y'all.


----------



## huntinman

Matt Gasaway said:


> I do believe that was the view from the long bird station today!


Yes it was, and as you know this pic doesn't even begin to do justice to the quality of this piece of water. Nice!


----------



## luvalab

So jealous I can't stand it!!! But happy for everyone who had a great time.


----------



## blackasmollases

I missed out on a great time this weekend. Let me say I won't ever let that happen again!


----------



## Tim Culligan

Thanks to Stan for getting us together, Janie for keeping everything running smoothly and a huge thank you to Nancy and Bart for the generous hospitality. Also thanks to David Carrington for the great prizes! I had a blast and met some great people!


----------



## Tim Culligan




----------



## Tim Culligan




----------



## Illinois Bob

Great weekend everybody! For those that couldn't attend,you missed a weekend with a bunch of good people with good dogs,good grounds,good weather and a Great time. For whoever hosts the 2nd RTF Jamboree,the bar has been set pretty high.That was fun. I will post a link to photos after I get a chance to go through them all.Please be patient. There are a lot. Here are a few for now....

The grounds, our host (Pals), Chris and RoadKill, Somebody afraid of cameras, the gallery on Sunday morning, some future RTF'ers 








Our host...


----------



## Labs R Us

Our first meeting Saturday morning at McDs.


----------



## Labs R Us

Just some of the great water we had to train on. Thank you Nancy and Bart!


----------



## huntinman

Labs R Us said:


> Our first meeting Saturday morning at McDs.


Dang...nobody was awake!


----------



## Illinois Bob

more...

















































Stan,That's Elvis in the first two. That should answer your question about his momentum over that second berm.


----------



## huntinman

Elvis has left the berm...


----------



## Labs R Us

Janie Hoctel...









Barb (Hotel4dogs) and Janie...









Door prizes...


----------



## Illinois Bob

Labs R Us said:


> Door prizes...


It was on the table,technically

I wish I thought of that...


----------



## Howard N

huntinman said:


> Dang...nobody was awake!


My thoughts, that group needs more coffee.


----------



## Labs R Us

Thank you...
- Road Kill (Stan) for getting the ball rolling
- Nancy for offering your land and water to train on and gorgeous shed to enjoy our meal in
- Janie for organizing the setups and instructions to handlers
- Illinois Bob for spending two days taking photos in the field
- Avery for the numerous door prizes
- RTF members who worked in the field as bird boys
- All RTF attendees for the laughs

And as I said earlier - what happens in Casey stays in Casey. Right Justin and Matt?


----------



## Tim Culligan

And as I said earlier - what happens in Casey stays in Casey. Right Justin and Matt? 
LMAO!!!!!


----------



## road kill

I wanted to say a couple things.

Nancy, 
Thank you so much for allowing us to share your slice of heaven.
What a lovely home and awesome property!
You are without a doubt the *"Hostess with the Mostess!!!"*
Thank you as well, Bart.
I simply don't have the words to express our gratitude!

Chris,
Thank you for allowing the resource to be used for us to gather.
When I think of Chris Atkinson I think of the consumate Gentleman!

Janie,
You are my hero, my mentor and the best coach I ever played for.

Illinois Bob,
What selfless dedication to providing memories for all!

To the rest, you should be SOOOOO proud of yourselves.
You traveled and gathered and shared in your love for your dogs!
YOU made this happen!!!!
You guys are awesome!

Thanks for a lifetime memory!!!!



......more later..........


----------



## hotel4dogs

But did you learn to read a clock??? 



scully said:


> Thanks to Stan for getting us together, Janie for keeping everything running smoothly and a huge thank you to Nancy and Bart for the generous hospitality. Also thanks to David Carrington for the great prizes! I had a blast and met some great people!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahahahaha



scully said:


> And as I said earlier - what happens in Casey stays in Casey. Right Justin and Matt?
> LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Tim Culligan

hotel4dogs said:


> But did you learn to read a clock???


LOL! Yes, I have that fixed!


----------



## hotel4dogs

and many, many thanks to Illinois Bob for tirelessly recording everything for us! He even came without a dog, just to take the photos for us. 
Even though when he took a photo of my dog he said something to the effect of,
"I have to get this picture! That's something you almost never see....a Golden with a bird in its mouth!"


----------



## hotel4dogs

and I don't want to forget to thank the people/clubs who donated the birds. Thanks!


----------



## caryalsobrook

There was not a single person there that I had met before. Each of you helped make the weekend special for me. All were great! All there get a special thanks from me. 

If ther is anything I can do to help any of you, just let me know. Here at Music City HRC and Middle Tn. Amataur Retriever club, we have wonderful grounds. come on down for a hunt test or a Field Trial. Or just come down to train.

All you chiefs that put this togather, if you decide to do it again, I will be there. Being an Indian suits me fine, and whatever I can do as an Indian is fine. Again thanks to all so much for a great weekend.


----------



## road kill

caryalsobrook said:


> There was not a single person there that I had met before. Each of you helped make the weekend special for me. All were great! All there get a special thanks from me.
> 
> If ther is anything I can do to help any of you, just let me know. Here at Music City HRC and Middle Tn. Amataur Retriever club, we have wonderful grounds. come on down for a hunt test or a Field Trial. Or just come down to train.
> 
> All you chiefs that put this togather, if you decide to do it again, I will be there. Being an Indian suits me fine, and whatever I can do as an Indian is fine. Again thanks to all so much for a great weekend.


Cary,
You have 2 really nice dogs there.
I see Grand titles in the near future for both of them!!!!

In fact, I was truly impressed with the abilities of all the dogs.
I can't remember seeing this over all quality of dog work at tests!


----------



## Illinois Bob

hotel4dogs said:


> "I have to get this picture! That's something you almost never see....a Golden with a bird in its mouth!"


That's like having a camera around when you see Bigfoot or the Loch Ness monster. I felt so lucky. (just kidding you know) After I go through all those photos I hope everybody gets at least one good photo of their dog to keep.


----------



## road kill

hotel4dogs said:


> and many, many thanks to Illinois Bob for tirelessly recording everything for us! He even came without a dog, just to take the photos for us.
> Even though when he took a photo of my dog he said something to the effect of,
> "I have to get this picture! That's something you almost never see....a Golden with a bird in its mouth!"


Now, is that the GR that drives a porsche and has a leopard skin blanky?????


----------



## T-Pines

Gracious, is the word to describe everyone who attended. Everyone was so nice, engaging and helpful, it was as if they had been chosen by their High Schools to represent their respective counties. We had a blast. Most of the key players have been mentioned, but I want to mention 3 more. BlinddogMaddie, blind dog Maddie's owner Lennie Gumms, and Bill Davis. Lennie is a one man traveling hunt test committee and set up crew complete with all supplies, yes everyone else contributed supplies and help set up but he is the man. Bill Davis and his lovely wife Sherry came without a dog to run, Bill was out there throwing on every series, and he knows how to throw and help if needed. Finally, BlinddogMaddie is one special dog, and not because she is blind and has her UH HRCH MH. She has that intangible quaility that you look for in all of your dogs, that confidence , that charisma, she is so stylish and she knows it. If she could have been bred there would have been some nice pups and I would have been first in line to get one. 
Chuck Ward said this and it might be the common thread, but it was so obvious that everyone loves their dogs. I won't name names, but I know 4 men between the ages of 50 and 70 that in no uncertain terms were leaving their dogs in the truck overnight unless they were in the truck with them.

Colleen


----------



## blinddogmaddie

I want to THANK Nancy and Bart for the wonderful training grounds they set up for us and the party with the excellant food at their wonderful home on Saturday evening. The technicals ponds were the best I have every trained in. Their garage is beyond belief. I wanted to take it home. THANKS to Chris and Stan for setting up this event. It was an unbelievable how smoothly this event went, espescially when most of us had never met before. A big THANKS to Avery for the donations for the raffle and everyone went home with something. THANKS to Janie and Duane for running the line. THANKS to Illinois Bob for taking the pic's, which we will all see soon. THANKS to everyone who showed up. Everybody took turns working and it went great. The setups were advanced concepts, but each setup was broken down so you could teach a new dog how to run it, whether moving up or running as singles. People were ready at the guns stations to help out if the dog needed it. All the dogs did great. You could not ask for better weather with temps in the 70's. Instead of running on water (ice) back home, we got to run in the water here. THANKS AGAIN to everyone, we had a awesome time.


----------



## road kill

blinddogmaddie said:


> I want to THANK Nancy and Bart for the wonderful training grounds they set up for us and the party with the excellant food at their wonderful home on Saturday evening. The technicals ponds were the best I have every trained in. Their garage is beyond belief. I wanted to take it home. THANKS to Chris and Stan for setting up this event. It was an unbelievable how smoothly this event went, espescially when most of us had never met before. A big THANKS to Avery for the donations for the raffle and everyone went home with something. THANKS to Janie and Duane for running the line. THANKS to Illinois Bob for taking the pic's, which we will all see soon. THANKS to everyone who showed up. Everybody took turns working and it went great. The setups were advanced concepts, but each setup was broken down so you could teach a new dog how to run it, whether moving up or running as singles. People were ready at the guns stations to help out if the dog needed it. All the dogs did great. You could not ask for better weather with temps in the 70's. Instead of running on water (ice) back home, we got to run in the water here. THANKS AGAIN to everyone, we had a awesome time.


You know Lennie, you and Maddie are an inspiration.
I mean that sincerely!

No more excuses that it is too hard!
When it gets hard, I will think of you and "blinddogmaddie!"


----------



## caryalsobrook

road kill said:


> Cary,
> You have 2 really nice dogs there.
> I see Grand titles in the near future for both of them!!!!
> 
> In fact, I was truly impressed with the abilities of all the dogs.
> I can't remember seeing this over all quality of dog work at tests!


Molly and Dee thank you for the compliment. Now if I can only geet MY act togather. 

I personally choose to thank those by name who contribute so much privately. Those of you who volunteered their time to serve as chiefs and those who served as indians did a wonderful job. You chiefs had to deal with the problems and frustrations. Us Indians only had to do a little work. You chiefs volunteer your time again, I promise us Indians will show up in droves. Again thanks all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yep, one and the same....but we forgot the camo bandana 




road kill said:


> Now, is that the GR that drives a porsche and has a leopard skin blanky?????


----------



## road kill

Couple questions:

What is all the talk about* "SPOONING?"*
Is it true someone got *BANNED* from a trailer park???

Is it CDT or CST?

Did anyone see the guy with the plate of deserts* BIGGER *than HE was??????

I hear things!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

and why was someone texting someone else at 2:10 a.m. saying he had just gotten out of the shower, and wanting to know if she was up?
I hear things, too


----------



## hotel4dogs

and wasn't that traffic jam near Champaign Urbana on Sunday morning awful? I know it tied me up a good 4 or 5 hours...


----------



## 2tall

I sure would like to know the names that go with the faces! Is that info classified? Need to know basis?


----------



## Illinois Bob

hotel4dogs said:


> and wasn't that traffic jam near Champaign Urbana on Sunday morning awful? I know it tied me up a good 4 or 5 hours...


 I didn't need to make up a traffic jam for being home late, I just blamed Blinddogmaddie for everything.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just tryin' to be helpful


----------



## blinddogmaddie

2Tall, most of us had long drives yesterday afternoon so give us sometime to unpack and get reorganized. I'm sure as the pictures start coming out, names will start appearing. I know that Bob alone took hundreds of pic's and it takes time to go through them. Of course, going to the Jamboree, it was nice to put faces together with the names. I sure met a lot of wonderful and fun people over the weekend with lots of laughs.


----------



## 2tall

Len, I DO understand about needing time to settle back into real life! I'm just really eager to see who's who. I recognize Chris, Stan, Nancy, Becky and Ill. Bob from either photos or face to face. Trying to sort out who all those standing around the Avery table and in the field. I'm sure a lot of us that wished we could have gone will enjoy all the photos and names!


----------



## SjSmith

I'll ID myself although not in many of the pictures posted. I was the tallest there and also had the longest beard.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

SjSmith said:


> I'll ID myself although not in many of the pictures posted. I was the tallest there and also had the longest beard.


And his bumpers don't say SjSmith. They say "STRETCH" and it fits!

SJ, it was great to get to meet you and a lot of fun to watch your girl do that water work. You're doing a great job with her.

Chris


----------



## SjSmith

Thanks Chris. It was great to meet you too.


----------



## huntinman

hotel4dogs said:


> and why was someone texting someone else at 2:10 a.m. saying he had just gotten out of the shower, and wanting to know if she was up?
> I hear things, too


Uh oh... better check the waiver's Chris.;-)


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Chris...You'll be glad to know and probably sleep better knowing that dang drip on the trailers water tank valve is fixed!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Matt Gasaway said:


> Chris...You'll be glad to know and probably sleep better knowing that dang drip on the trailers water tank valve is fixed!


Thank you Matt! I was thinking about that drip last night when I was cleaning some stuff up in my truck.

How did you wind up doing it? Did you get a hosebib to MPT adapter? Did you take that gate valve off and replace it? 

You did make that one piece of road a lot less dusty than the rest.


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Adapter and a new valve....Like a charm!

I just let the drip clean the dust off that side of the trailer on the way home! Unfortunately there was still some dust when I made it home! Figures


----------



## Illinois Bob

Matt Gasaway said:


> Adapter and a new valve....Like a charm!
> 
> I just let the drip clean the dust off that side of the trailer on the way home! Unfortunately there was still some dust when I made it home! Figures


You can probably just clean up the rest of the dust by pouring some fruity beer on it


----------



## JustinS

i ended up making it back just before 1 am this morning but i would gladly make the drive again it was a blast and i have a sun burn to show off to all my buddies here in sd one guy even comented on my "racoon eyes" from where my sunglasses were. 

by the way there was no spooning going on i dont think Matt would be that good of a cuddler anyway he snores


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Illinois Bob said:


> You can probably just clean up the rest of the dust by pouring some fruity beer on it


Didn't have any left Bob after you bummed so many!


----------



## Matt Gasaway

JustinS said:


> i ended up making it back just before 1 am this morning but i would gladly make the drive again it was a blast and i have a sun burn to show off to all my buddies here in sd one guy even comented on my "racoon eyes" from where my sunglasses were.
> 
> by the way there was no spooning going on i dont think Matt would be that good of a cuddler anyway he snores



That's my built in rape alarm Justin...Notice every time you'd try to get close I'd start snoring? Lol


----------



## blinddogmaddie

Glad to see you made it home safely justin. That's one long drive. It was great meeting you. Good thing you didn't have Illinois Bob as your guide thru Illinois, you would still be driving. He guided me so I know.


----------



## goosehuntermp

Hated to miss it. Glad you all had a good time and a good turnout. Can't wait til the next one.


----------



## janie hoctel

Hello jamboree peeps
I wanted to say Thankyou to stan and chris for putting this great weekend together.
Also Thankyou nancy for the beautiful ground,great food and awesome hospitality.
It was so nice meeting everyone and their dogs.it was nice to see a group of people 
Come together for a common cause,that being training and fellowship.
I saw so mary great dogs worker,it was impressive.
I feel honored to have been able to run dogs side by side with all of you.
Thanyou


----------



## janie hoctel

It was so nice meeting you,best of luck at the grands.
P.s.there were no cheifs we were all indians ,Thats why it worked out so well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Good to see you here Janie, thanks again for all the help and advice. And let me know when that next seminar is!!!


----------



## janie hoctel

Great to see you also


----------



## wckrishet

Janie thanks so much for the encouraging words about K-Lab. I will never forget his response
to his first encounter with decoys and how he did not give after he ran into the first one solved the decoy problem
On his own.


----------



## janie hoctel

I am not sure if i do this right ,but no Thanks is needed, there is a fine line between boosting a dog and dumgibg down a dog,,
Push push in a great way


----------



## johnds

I'm a little late getting to this thread, but I'd like to outline some things that I learned over the weekend. Here goes...

- Nancy and Bart are wonderful people and fantastic hosts - opening up their amazing training grounds and "shed" (that is nicer than my house) to this crew 
- Stan is a great guy, and did a great job organizing and planning this little soiree
- Gasaway loves wine coolers, or champagne spritzers, or whatever that fruity crap was...
- Chris is as cool in person as he is online
- Janie is a heck of a coach, giving great handling and training tips to us rookies and the experienced alike
- Avery is really generous - and the new bumpers are way softer and way better (in my opinion) than the old design
- Bill can throw a bird like nobody's business - and is especially talented at helping dogs at just the right time 
- Justin has really questionable taste in "roomies"
- Cary has great dogs and great stories
- 20 or so retriever people can train and hang out together for two days - be nice, be productive, and all get along...


----------



## Illinois Bob

johnds said:


> - Gasaway loves wine coolers, or champagne spritzers, or whatever that fruity crap was...
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was "pre-fruited girly beer".


----------



## Matt Gasaway

Illinois Bob said:


> johnds said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Gasaway loves wine coolers, or champagne spritzers, or whatever that fruity crap was...
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was "pre-fruited girly beer".
> 
> 
> 
> Its Budlight Lime which Bob stole many of!
> 
> And Justin runs a brown dog which isnt any better than drinking a "girly beer"!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Illinois Bob

Matt Gasaway said:


> Illinois Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Budlight Lime which Bob stole many of!
> 
> And Justin runs a brown dog which isnt any better than drinking a "girly beer"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I only had two beers. I think. I can't remember. Justin is a good guy so I don't want to make fun of his brown dog especially when there were so many goldens around to pick on instead. I went through pictures last night. The first go through, I deleted about 80 of over 1100 photos. Now I will go through each photo cropping, fixing, etc. and deciding which of those won't make the cut. By the time I'm done I may only keep half of those. This week, working on them is tough too. I have a guy coming from New York that is buying a sailboat from me and I need to make sure it's ready so he doesn't change his mind. I will be working on them every chance I get. I saw some fun photos in there.
Click to expand...


----------



## SjSmith

Bob, all that work is really appreciated. Thanks a bunch and good luck on the sail boat sell.

Stretch


----------



## Tim Culligan

SjSmith said:


> Bob, all that work is really appreciated.
> 
> Stretch


X2 Thanks for all the work taking pictures for all to enjoy!


----------



## sick lids

I met some very nice people and got to see some very nice dogs work. If you missed out I'm sorry for you. Thanks to all who attended, and those that made this possible. Thank God no craigslist cannibals were in attendance. And I got something in the raffle that you just can't buy. I just wish someone got a pic of me throwing my first duck BEHIND me. I had so much fun I wish we could do something like this once a month!


----------



## Matt Gasaway

sick lids said:


> I just wish someone got a pic of me throwing my first duck BEHIND me. !


At least my dog got to watch the mark twice! Just slightly different placement on your second attempt! Lol


----------



## Chuck Ward

We came. We played. We had a great time!

All of us played well together...... dogs and people!

Special thanks to Nancy and Bart Pals for their great hospitality, access to training land and fantastic water venue.

Chris Atkinson for providing the venue that brought us all together.

Stan for coordinating the event with Nancy and others and keeping the event focused and on track.

Justin Schneider for picking up the birds (I think in St. Louis) and the clubs that donated them.

Janie for her tireless effort at the line, giving ideas, suggestions and sharing wisdom........ Thank you!

Scott Smith (Stretch) for providing the transportation, time and moral support for the dummy(ME) that left his ignition key in the on position, can you spell dead battery!

Illinois Bob for spending more time taking pictures (that we'll all enjoy) than the group spent in total training. I can hardly wait for his final selections. It's great to have a pro for photos. Thank you!

David Carrington from Avery for all the great raffel prizes...... I won far too many..... embarrassing.

A special thanks to all who came and played, it was great fun and a good learning experience.

Finally...... let's do it again.


----------



## Socks

Wish I would have been able to make it and sounds like it was a blast.


----------



## JustinS

I am so happy I went down there it was the boost I needed, especially now looking out side at the blizzard we are supposed to get another 4 to 6 inches of snow and we just got 4 to 6 inches yesterday - IT IS APRIL 

It really was a joy getting to meet and talk with you all and I hope we can make this at least a yearly thing.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Hey Justin, maybe next time you will stay up and wait for McDonalds to open with me! LOL! It was nice to meet you and your dogs!


----------



## Illinois Bob

Ok,That took just about every weeknight preparing that sailboat for viewing but it sold and is now in New York so it was worth the effort. The boat has been successfully converted to an IRA. Now I'm free to focus on pictures (and put away my stuff from last weekend) I've got Joe Bonomassa's new acoustic evening in vienna CD playing and plan on being on photos late into the night. I already went through about a hundred.Only about 900 to go.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Illinois Bob said:


> Ok,That took just about every weeknight preparing that sailboat for viewing but it sold and is now in New York so it was worth the effort. The boat has been successfully converted to an IRA. Now I'm free to focus on pictures (and put away my stuff from last weekend) I've got Joe Bonomassa's new acoustic evening in vienna CD playing and plan on being on photos late into the night. I already went through about a hundred.Only about 900 to go.


Hi Bob,

I really, really thank you for taking the time to shoot me the one of the Avery raffle right away. I know you've been swamped.

Sincere thanks, Chris


----------



## Rnd

Illinois Bob said:


> Ok,That took just about every weeknight preparing that sailboat for viewing but it sold and is now in New York so it was worth the effort. The boat has been successfully converted to an IRA. Now I'm free to focus on pictures (and put away my stuff from last weekend) I've got Joe Bonomassa's new acoustic evening in vienna CD playing and plan on being on photos late into the night. I already went through about a hundred.Only about 900 to go.


Two Best days of a boaters life: When you buy it, AND : When you sell it...congrats.

Enjoy Joe Bonnamassa.....Guy sure can play


----------

